# حلقة بحث كاملة عن النفط



## أسعد علبي (5 مايو 2007)

الجمهورية العربية السورية​جامعة حلب
كلية الهندسة التقنية
تقانات الهندسة البيئية
مقرّر : تلوث البيئة البحرية
لطلاب السنة الرّابعة





*حلقة بحث : تلوث البيئة البحرية بالنفط*​ 


*بـإشــراف :*
*الدكتورة : فاطمة جعارة*


*إعداد وتقديم الطلاب :*
*أسعد علبــي*
*أيمن الأحمد*
*عٌمر الوكّاع*


*إهـــــــداء*
إلى كل إنسان حمل همّ كوكبه المريض...الذي يئن ويرزح تحت وطأة التجاوزات الخطيرة لبني البشر... تحقيقاً لمصالحهم الوقتية....إلى كل من يسعى للمحافظة على هذا الكون ... في توازنه المحكم ...وتوافقه البديع...إلى كل متمتع بالشخصية الطبيعية أو حتى الاعتبارية ... يمكن أن يطلق عليه وصف ( من حماة البيئة) ، نهديك هذا البحث المتواضع .

*أسـعـد علبــي*
*أيـمن الأحمد*
*عـمـر الـوكـاع*


*شــــكـــر و تــــقــــديــــر*

بكل معاني الشكر والعرفان ، نتوجه بها لكل من مد يد المساعدة سواءً من قريب أم بعيد ووقف إلى جانبنا لإخراج هذا البحث على هذه الصورة، وإن كان لنا أن نخص أحداً بذلك، فلا يسعنا إلا أن نقدم خالص شكرنا وامتناننا للدكتورة القديرة التي أشرفت على هذا البحث ، مثنيين عليها تواضعها الكبير مع طلبتها وأسلوبها العلمي في تعاملها مع الباحث، من خلال إعطائه مفاتيح البحث وتوجيهه بالتسلسل المنطقي للأفكار , وتركها في نفس الوقت مساحة رحبة وواسعة له لوصم بحثه باللمسات التي تميزه عن غيره، والتي يبرز فيها رأي الباحث مما يساعد على تنوع وإثراء شتى فروع المعرفة. 
كما ونشكر المشرفين والمساعدين من مهندسين ومعيدين , والذين كانوا لنا بحق أخوةً كباراً ناصحين ومرشدين لنا في مختلف مراحل العمل من ترجمة وبحث وتصميم ........إلخ .
ولا ننسى تقديم خالص الشكر كذلك لكل من ألف بإسهاب حول موضوع حماية البيئة ، وذلك لارتباطه بمستقبل البشرية والإنسانية بأسرها .

وأخيراً فإن وفق هذا البحث وحوى في طياته على إيجابيات ونجاح يذكر ، فهو منسوب لجميع من سعى وأعاننا لإخراجه على هذه الصورة، ولا نستثني منهم أحد، وما كان به شيء من السلبيات أو التقصير أو النقد فهو راجع للباحث وحده.






سائلين المولى القدير التوفيق لما فيه خيري الدنيا والآخرة .


*المحتويات : *الفصل الأول : مقدمة عامة
1 - 1 - تركيب النفط وخواصه
1 - 1 - 1 - أهم مكونات النفط والمواد المضافة إليه
الفصل الثاني : أسباب ومصادر التلوث البحري بالنفط
2 - 1 - حوادث إنفجار وغرق ناقلات النفط
2 - 1 - 1 - كارثة الناقلة "توري كانيون" عام 1967 م
2 - 1 - 2 - كارثة الناقلة "إكسون فالديز" عام 1989 م
2 - 1 - 3 - كارثة الناقلة "جيسيكا" عام 2001 م
2 - 1 - 4 - كارثة الناقلة "بريستيج" عام 2002 م
2 - 1 - 5 - كارثة تصادم الناقلتين "جينمار كريستيل" و "تريجاتا" عام 2005 م
2 - 1 - 6 - كوارث ناقلات نفطية أخرى
2 - 2 - البترول المتسرب من أنابيب البترول البحرية أو الساحلية
2 - 3 - عمليات التنقيب عن النفط في البحار
2 - 4 - مصانع البتروكيماويات الموجودة على شواطئ البحار
2 - 5 - مخلفات سفن الشحن والناقلات ومنصات النفط
2 - 6 - الهجوم على المنشآت والناقلات النفطية أثناء العمليات الحربية
2 - 6 - 1 - كارثة التلوث النفطي في الخليج العربي
2 - 6 - 2 - كارثة التلوث النفطي في الشواطئ اللبنانية عام 2006 م
الفصل الثالث : الأضرار الناتجة عن تلوث المياه بزيت النفط
3 - 1 - الآثار المترتبة على البيئة البحرية بشكل عام
3 - 2 - الآثار المترتبة على الأحياء البحرية
2 - 2 - 1 - تأثير التلوث النفطي على عمليات الصيد والأسماك
2 - 2 - 2 - تأثير التلوث النفطي على الهائمات النباتية والطحالب
2 - 2 - 3 - تأثير التلوث النفطي على الرخويات
2 - 2 - 4 - تأثير التلوث النفطي على القشريات
2 - 2 - 5 - تأثير التلوث النفطي على الأحياء البحرية الأخرى
3 - 3 - الآثار المترتبة على الطيور
3 - 4 - الآثار المترتبة على مشاريع مياه الشرب
3 - 5 - الآثار المترتبة على الخدمات الملاحية وعلى جمال الشواطئ
الفصل الرابع : معالجة وإزالة النفط المنسكب في المياه
4 - 1 - مصير النفط المنسكب
4 - 2 - طرق إزالة النفط من البحار
4 - 2 - 1 - الطرق الميكانيكية
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - الحواجز الطافية
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 1 - أنواع الحواجز الطافية
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 2 - المكونات الرئيسية للحواجز الطافية
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 3 - آلية تشغيل الحواجز الطافية
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - القواشط
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - تصنيف القواشط حسب مبدأ العمل
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 1 - القواشط التي تعمل على مبدأ الالتصاق
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 2 - القواشط التي تعمل على مبدأ الناقل الهوائي
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 3 - القواشط التي تعمل على تشكيل دوامة
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - أهم الأنواع التجارية الشائعة للقواشط
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 1 - القاشطة "دلتا" "Delta" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 2 - القاشطة "كومارا ميني" "Komara mini" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 3 - القاشطة "كومارا 20 " "Komara20" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 4 - القاشطة "كومارا 40 " "Komara40" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 5 - القاشطة "فاسفلو" "Fasflo" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 2 - الطرق الكيميائية
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - المواد الماصة Sorbents Materials
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - تصنيف المواد الماصة حسب طبيعتها
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 1 - المواد الطبيعية العضوية
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 2 - المواد الطبيعية اللاعضوية
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 3 - المواد الصناعية
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 2 - أهم الأنواع التجارية الشائعة للمواد الماصة
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - النوع STSG
4 - 2 - 2 - 2 - المواد المشتتة Dispersing Materials
4 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 1 - كيف تعمل المشتتات ؟؟؟
4 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 2 - كيف تتم إضافة المواد المشتتة ؟؟؟
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - العوامل الحيوية Biological Agents
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 1 - التحلل الطبيعي للنفط
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 2 - إستخدام العوامل الحيوية في تسريع التحلل الطبيعي للنفط
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 2 - 1 - التنشيط الحيوي
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 2 - 2 - الإكثار الحيوي
4 - 2 - 3 - المعالجة من خلال الحرق في الموضع
4 - 2 - 3 - 1 - التعليمات العامة التي يجب إتباعها عند استخدام الحرق في الموضع
4 - 3 - طرق تنظيف الشواطئ من النفط المنسكب
4 - 3 - 1 - العمليات الطبيعية
4 - 3 - 1 - 1 - التبخير
4 - 3 - 1 - 2 - الأكسدة
4 - 3 - 1 - 3 - التحلل البيولوجي
4 - 3 - 2 - الطرق الفيزيائية
4 - 3 - 2 - 1 - المسح بالمواد الماصة
4 - 3 - 2 - 2 - الغسيل تحت الضغط
4 - 3 - 2 - 3 - الجمع والإزالة
الفصل الخامس : خاتمة ومقترحات
قائمة المراجع


*الفصل الأوّل : مقدمة عامّة :*​ 


* إن هذا البحث المتواضع يأتي مساهماً مع الاتجاه الذي يبصّر القارئ الكريم بهذه المشكلة وفق تسلسل بسيط وسهل ومنطقي ، حيث تم تقسيم البحث إلى خمس فصول : تكفل الفصل الأول منه ببيان تعريف التلوث النفطي وماهيته ، مبيناً ما وصلت إليه هذه المشكلة من أبعاد وتفاقم وما هي أهم قضاياها، باعتبار أن فهم المشكلة هو بداية العلاج ، وكلما زادت معرفتنا بحجم المشكلة كلما زادت إرادتنا وعزمنا على التصدي لها ، ومن ثم إيجاد الحلول وابتكار الأساليب والوسائل العلاجية والوقائية منها. أما الفصل الثاني فتحدثنا فيه عن مصادر التلوث النفطي المتنوعة داعمين ذلك بالأمثلة الواقعية التي وللأسف تزداد يوماً بعد يوم . في حين يستعرض الفصل الثالث الآثار والأضرار الناتجة عن هذه المشكلة بمختلف أبعادها . بينما يتطرق الفصل الرابع وبإسهاب مريح إلى كيفية إزالة ومعالجة النفط المنسكب في المياه مبيناً الطرق المتعددة وأبرز وآخر التقنيات التي توصل إليها العالم في هذا المجال . وفي نهاية البحث طبعاً لا بد من ذكر بعض التوصيات التي توصلنا إليها في هذا البحث للوقاية من التلوث النفطي وتجنب وقوعه , وهذا ما سيراه القارئ في الفصل الخامس والأخير . *
لقد شاءت حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل من الأرض محور الحياة الإنسانية في هذا النسق الكوني العظيم، فأمدها بجميع ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان من نبات وحيوان، وأدار الحياة على كرتنا الأرضية في تناسق وتوازن نكاد لا نجد لهما شبيها في هذا الكون. 
وتجسدت المعجزة الإلهية الكبرى في تجدد الحياة في دورات متتابعة متكاملة مكنت الإنسان من الإفادة من الثروات الطبيعية الهائلة والتمتع بما في الأرض من مياه وغابات ومعادن وغيرها، ومن تطوير حضارات متقدمة أثرت الحياة البشرية وأتاحت لها فرصة الارتقاء بالجهد الإنساني لتحقيق التنمية والرفاه للملايين من سكان هذا العالم، وتحقيق التقارب بين أجزاء الكرة الأرضية بفضل التقدم في وسائل الاتصالات والمواصلات الحديثة. 
وقد عمل الإنسان منذ وجوده على الأرض على استغلال مواردها الطبيعية لبناء الحضارة الإنسانية الحالية. إلا أن وتيرة استغلاله لهذه الموارد قد ازدادت بصورة مذهلة خلال القرون حتى بلغت ذروتها في القرن العشرين، فأفسدت قدرتها على التجدد التلقائي، وأخلت بالتوازن الطبيعي للحياة، وجعلت الأنشطة الإنمائية التي لم تضع الاعتبارات البيئية في حسبانها تسهم في إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة الطبيعية، وتثير القلق حول أهمية المحافظة على مقومات الحياة على الكرة الأرضية التي تتميز الموازين الطبيعية فيها بمنتهى الحساسية والضعف. 
وقد أظهرت الكرة الأرضية مرونة مدهشة في مقاومة التغيرات البيئية التي طرأت عليها، بعد أن بدأت اليد البشرية تعبث بها من خلال النشاطات التي تمارس بشكل يومي على مستوى الدول من خلال برامج التسلح وإنتاج الطاقة والصناعة وغيرها، وعلى مستوى الأشخاص من خلال الإسراف باستعمال المواد والممارسات غير السليمة. 
إن مشكلة التلوث البيئي ليست مشكلة جديدة أو طارئة بالنسبة للأرض، وإنما الجديد فيها هو زيادة شدة التلوث كماً وكيفاً في عصرنا الحاضر. 
باتت مشكلة التلوث البيئي تؤرق فكر المصلحين والعلماء والعقلاء وتقض مضاجعهم، فبدءوا يدقون نواقيس الخطر ، ويدعون لوقف أو الحد من هذا التلوث الذي تتعرض له البيئة نتيجة للنهضة الصناعية والتقدم التكنولوجي في هذا العصر، فالتلوث مشكلة عالمية ،لا تعترف بالحدود السياسية لذلك حظيت باهتمام دولي ، لأنها فرضت نفسها فرضاً، ولأن التصدي لها يجاوز حدود وإمكانيات التحرك الفردي لمواجهة هذا الخطر المخيف . والحق أن الأخطار البيئية لا تقل خطراً عن النزاعات والحروب والأمراض الفتاكة إن لم تزد عليها. ومن تلوث البيئة أخذ الإنسان نفسه يعاني من المشاكل، ويذوق من ألوان العذاب بما قدمت يداه. 
وقد أصاب التلوث كل عناصر البيئة المحيطة بالإنسان من ماء وهواء وغذاء وتربة ، وزادت الضجة المؤرقة والإشعاعات المؤذية , فالماء في البحار والأنهار أصبح ملوث في حدود كبيرة أو قليلة بالكيماويات والفضلات وبقايا النفط والمعادن الثقيلة ، بل وبالماء المستعمل نفسه ، والهواء في أغلب المناطق المأهولة اختلت فيه نسب الغازات المكونة له لصالح الضار منها بفعل آلات الاحتراق الداخلي في المصانع والسيارات مع تقلص المساحات الخضراء ، والغذاء وصل إليه التلوث عن طريق المبيدات والكيماويات الحافظة وغيرها من الإضافات الضارة ، والتربة أصابها التلوث بسبب بقايا المبيدات والأسمدة الكيماوية والمخلفات الغريبة والأملاح الزائدة , وصار التلوث الصوتي من لوازم العصر بعد زيادة الضوضاء والأصوات المستنكرة بمصادرها الحديثة المختلفة ، وظهر التلوث الإشعاعي نتيجة استخدام الذرة سواء في الحرب أو في السلم. 
 يعتبر التلوث البحري مشكلة بيئية عالمية تخص جميع دول العالم وذلك لأنها تشترك مع بعضها في الثروة البحرية وفي الموارد الطبيعية وفي الملاحة الدولية والسياحية وخاصة دول البحر الأبيض المتوسط الذي تحتل فيه الجمهورية العربية السورية موقعا إستراتيجيا بينها .
لقد حظي التلوث البحري بالنفط باهتمام الكثير من الباحثين في السنوات الأخيرة , وبخاصة بعد الكوارث الكبيرة التي تعرضت لها بعض المسطحات المائية , التي كان تسرب النفط أو انسكابه عرَضاً فيها هو السبب الرئيسي لها . ولعل ما حدث في الخليج العربي إبان حربي الخليج الأولى والثانية ليس ببعيد عن أذهاننا .
وتقدّر كميات التلوث البحري بالنفط بنحو 160000 مليون طن سنوياً , وهذه الكمية في تزايد بسبب التوسّع في عمليات التنقيب , ويعزى أكثر من 80 % من حوادث التلوث البحري بالنفط إلى تصرّفات تتسم غالباً بعدم المسؤولية أو التعمّد .
ولا تنفك شاشات التلفزيون وصفحات الصحف تنقل إلينا أخبار الطيور والأسماك التي قتلتها بقع الزيت لمجرّد وقوعها في حبائل هذه البقع التي تمتد أحياناً على مساحات واسعة جداً , وتنتقل من مكان لآخر لتصل إلى الشواطئ , حيث تقذف أجسام ضحاياها . ومن حسن الحظ أن هذه الأصناف من الكائنات الحية تستطيع بعد حين أن تعود للتكاثر بالصمود والنجاة والإكثار من الإنجاب .
لكن تبين بعض الأبحاث أن الأضرار أخفى من تلك المظاهر التي تعوّدناها , فبعض مكونات البترول سام , وبعضها يسبب السرطان , وهي تصمد في البيئة دون أن يعتريها أي تحلل أو تفكك مما يؤدي إلى انتشارها وبالتالي نشرها للمرض .
ويصعب التحكم في التلوث البحري أو منع انتشاره حيث أنه خطر عائم ومتحرك يتحكم فيه اتجاه الرياح و عوامل المد و الجزر و شدة الأمواج , وبذلك تصعب السيطرة عليه , حيث أن ملوّثات منطقةٍ ما تنتقل بعد فترة إلى مناطق أخرى إما مباشرة أو بطريقة غير مباشرة عن طريق الأسماك الملوثة. كما أن التلـوث بالنفط لا يوجب تلوث البحار ومن فيها أوعليها فقط، وإنمّا فوق ذلك بحيـث أن البخار يتصاعد نتيجة لأشعة الشمس، وتنـزل الأبخرة بصورة مطر وعلى شكل ضباب وما أشبه ذلك إلى الأرض والمحاصيل والإنسان والحيوان .
ومن الناحية التاريخية فإن دول العالم لم تعرف ظاهرة التلوث البحري بالنفط إلا قريباً , وذلك بعد استخدام البترول في أغراض حياتية كثيرة , وبعد أن أصبح أهم مصادر الطاقة . وربما كانت حادثة ناقلة النفط "توري كانيون" التي وقعت عام 1967 هي أول حادثة لفتت أنظار العالم إلى ضرورة الاهتمام بمشكلة التلوث البحري بالنفط . 
*1 – 1 : تركيب النفط وخواصّه :*

قبل تفصيل الحديث عن الملوثات النفطية التي تتسرب إلى البيئة البحرية لا بد من إعطاء نبذة موجزة عن تركيب النفط ومكوناته . 
النفط هو سائل أسود مائل للإخضرار ، ويتركب من خليط معقد من المواد الهيدروكربونية والتي تتركب أساساً من الكربون والهيدروجين . وتختلف الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للنفط باختلاف أنواعه , فبعضه ثقيل ولزج ويحوي أعداداً كبيرة من ذرات الكربون , وبعضه الآخر خفيف يحوي أعداداً أقل نسبياً من ذرات الكربون , كما أن نسبة الكبريت فيه تختلف من نوع لآخر , وإضافة إلى الجزيئات الهيدروكربونية يوجد في النفط كثير من الشوائب كالماء والأملاح ومركّبات الأحماض والكبريت , وهي الأخرى تختلف نسبتها من نوع إلى آخر .
*1 – 1 – 1 : أهم مكونات النفط و المواد المضافة إليه :*

1) المركبات البرافينية وهي مثل( الميثان و البروبان و البوتان) .
2) المركبات الحلقية وتنقسم إلى:
 النفتينات وهي مثل البنتان الحلقي (5 ذرات كربون) و الهكسان الحلقي (6 ذرات كربون).
 المركبات الأوليفينية وهي مثل الإثيلين و البروبلين و البيوتيلين .
3) مركبات أخرى خلاف الهيدروكربونات تحتوي جزيئاتها على ذرات عناصر الأكسجين أو النتروجين أو الكبريت وهي لاتزيد عادة عن 5 % من وزن الخام .
4) الفلزات أو المعادن الثقيلة كالنيكل و الفانديوم .
5) رابع إثيلات الرصاص الذي يضاف عند التكرير لتحسين نوعية البنزين و ينتج عنها الرصاص الذي يعتبر فلز سام وملوث خطر جداً .
ويحتوي مزيج هذه المجموعات على مركبات كيميائية عديدة تختلف بشكل متفاوت في خصائصها الفيزيائية كالكثافة النوعية ودرجة الغليان واللزوجة وغير ذلك , كما تختلف في تركيبها الكيميائي , حيث تغطي هذه المركبات مدى واسع من الأوزان الجزيئية يتراوح بين 16 و 20000 وتتفاعل هذه المواد بشكل متفاوت , فبعضها يذوب في الماء , وبعضها يتبخر من على سطح الماء , وبعضها يترسب في الأعماق .
*الفصل الثاني : أسباب ومصادر التلوث البحري بالنفط :*​


يزداد تلوث مياه البحار والمحيطات بازدياد ناقلات النفط عددا وحجما. ويتم تلوث مياه البحار والمحيطات والأنهار بسبب غرق ناقلات النفط كما حدث عندما غرقت سفينة "توري كانيون" في بحر المانش عام 1967 وتسرب منها 117 ألف طن من النفط الخام إلى البحر. كما تقوم كثير من السفن بغسل صهاريجها وتفريغها في البحر. كما تحدث عملية تلوث مياه البحار عند استغلال أبار النفط الموجودة في البحار, مثال ذلك عندما تسرب النفط من حقل نورووز الإيراني عام 1983 ولوث مياه الخليج العربي, بالإضافة إلى تلوث مياه الخليج العربي مرة أخرى في حرب الخليج عام 1991. وتتميز مركبات النفط بانتشارها السريع على سطح الماء, وتكوين طبقة رقيقة يتراوح سمكها بين أجزاء الميكرون وحتى 2 سم. وتقوم هذه الطبقة بعزل المياه عن الهواء وبذلك تمنع التبادل الغازي بينهما, هذا ويغطي طن واحد من النفط دائرة يصل قطرها إلى 12 كم.
ومن أسباب تلوث مياه البحار أيضاً بزيت البترول تدفقه أثناء عمليات البحث والتنقيب عنه ، كما حدث في شواطئ كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في نهاية الستينيات ، وتكون نتيجة لذلك بقعة زيت كبيرة الحجم قدر طولها بثمانمائة ميل على مياه المحيط الهادي ، وأدى ذلك إلى موت أعداد لا تحصى من طيور البحر ومن الدرافيل والأسماك والكائنات البحرية نتيجة للتلوث .
وعادة ما يتسرّب النفط إلى البيئة البحرية إما بطريقة لا إرادية (غير متعمدة) أو بطريقة متعمدة . ولعلنا نجمل مصادر النفط التي تسهم في تلويث البيئة البحرية ( وذلك حسب أهميتها وتكرار حدوثها ) فيما يلي :
1) حوادث إنفجار وغرق ناقلات النفط .
2) حوادث إنفجار الآبار النفطية البحرية .
3) حوادث الخلل في عمليتي الشحن والتفريغ .
4) مياه الموازنة .
5) مخلفات سفن الشحن والناقلات ومنصّات النفط .
6) عمليات التنقيب عن البترول في البحار .
7) البترول المتسرب من أنابيب البترول الساحلية أو البحرية .
8) البترول المتسرب من معامل التكرير الموجودة على السواحل البحرية .
9) مصانع البتروكيماويات الموجودة على شواطئ البحار .
10) التسرب الطبيعي للنفط من قيعان البحار والمحيطات .
11) الهجوم على المنشآت النفطية وناقلات النفط أثناء العمليات الحربية .
12) الإنتاج البحري للزيت .
13) النفايات الصناعية ونفايات المدن .
14) المياه المنسابة من الأنهار أو مياه المجاري التي تصب في البحار .
15) السقوط الجوي للهيدروكربونات البترولية الموجودة في الهواء .
وسنتناول في القسم التالي بالتفصيل والأمثلة أهم هذه المصادر .

*نرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن يشارك في التصويت عليه وفق الخيارات المحددة في التصويت الموجود أعلاه*


----------



## أسعد علبي (5 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثاني*

وسنتناول الآن بالتفصيل والأمثلة أهم هذه المصادر *2 – 1 : حوادث إنفجار و غرق ناقلات النفط :
*تمتعض البيئة وهي تشاهد حوادث غرق ناقلات النفط في أحشائها المائية مثل حرابٍ مسمومةٍ تنغرس في جسدها أو كمسامير تُدَقّ في نعشها! فوحدها تتسبب في تسرب ما يصل إلى مليوني طن سنوياً من الزيت الخام إلى مياه البحار والمحيطات . دعونا نستعرض أهم وأكبر حوادث الناقلات النفطية وآثارها السلبية على البيئة والأحياء البحرية .
*2 – 1 – 1 : كارثة الناقلة "توري كانيون" 1967 :
*كانت كارثة ناقلة النفط "توري كانيون " التي حدثت في باريس عام 1967 م بالقرب من شواطئ إنكلترا أول حادث لتحطم ناقلة نفط , مما أحدث دوياً هائلاً في الأوساط العلمية آنذاك عن مدى الأخطار الناجمة عن التلوث النفطي للماء , وأدى ذلك إلى لفت أنظار العالم إلى هذه المشكلة .
وتتلخص وقائع الكارثة في أن الناقلة كانت محملة بالنفط الخام الكويتي وفي 18 مارس 1967 م اصطدمت بالصخور والشعاب المرجانية عند ما يسمى بالصخور السبعة seven stones بين جزر سيلي ولاند زاند في الجنوب الغربي للسواحل البريطانية . وتقع هذه المنطقة على بعد 12 ميل من خط الأساس الذي يقاس فيه البحر الإقليمي للمملكة المتحدة وداخل المنطقة الملاصقة لهذه الدولة . وبسبب هذا الاصطدام انشقت الناقلة العملاقة إلى شقين , وعلى أثر ذلك تسربت منها كميات هائلة من البترول الخام إلى عرض البحر – وبمقاييس تلك الأيام – قدرت بنحو 100 طن , وغطت هذه الكمية من النفط مسافة مائية لا تقل عن 320 كم2 من الشواطئ البريطانية , وسرعان ما حملت التيارات المائية البقعة النفطية المتكونة باتجاه الشواطئ الفرنسية وبقية الشواطئ البريطانية حيث استقرت في نهاية المطاف على المناطق الساحلية للدولتين .
ولإيقاف تدفق البترول من جوف الناقلة المذكورة اضطرت قاذفات القنابل البريطانية إلى ضربها وإشعال النار فيها , ومع الخوف من امتداد الحرائق إلى السواحل تحرّك المسؤولون على الفور للتخلص السريع من النفط الذي يطفو على سطح الماء , ولجأت الحكومة البريطانية إلى استخدام مئات الآلاف من جالونات المذيبات الكيميائية للنفط كلفتها ما يقرب من ثلاثة ملايين من الجنيهات الإسترلينية آنذاك بهدف تفتيت البقعة النفطية والقضاء عليها , كما وقد زادت المذيبات الكيميائية من حدة التلوث المائي , إذ سرعان ما تسببت هذه المذيبات بالإضافة إلى البترول الخام نفسه في قتل أطنان متعددة من الأسماك وألقت بها الأمواج على الشواطئ ميتة , كما ألقت الأمواج بنحو 20 ألف طائر بحري (النورس) بسبب إصابة هذه الطيور بالالتهابات الرئوية الناجمة عن تلوث أجسامها بالنفط الخام . 
وقد ذكر الخبراء أنّ حادثة (توري كانيون) تسببت في موت ما يقرب مـن (10 آلاف) من أنواع الطيور. حتى إن طير البطريق وما أشبه أصبح اليوم أقل ممـا كان عليه قبل ثلاثين سنة في معظم السواحل الجنوبية لبريطانيا بسبب التلوث على الأغلب.
وقضت بقع الزيت على كثير من القشريات والطحالب بسبب تغطية الصخور بطبقات سميكة من الزيت، ولقد كانت الخسارة الاقتصادية نتيجة لهذا التلوث كبيرة جداً عندما تواجدت علـى سواحل البحر السياحية ولعدّة سنوات كانت بقع قطرانية تدمِّر بيوت المصطافين الأمر الذي تسبب في توقف برامج السياحة والاصطياف.
*2 – 1 – 2 : كارثة الناقلة "إكسون فالديز" 1989 :
*وقعت هذه الكارثة عام 1989 م حينما تعرّضت الناقلة لحادث أدى إلى تشقق الجزء السفلي منها عند جنوحها على الشعاب المرجانية المسماة ببلاي حيث انسكب ما يقدر بنحو 11 مليون جالون من الزيت الخام في مياه خليج الأمير ويليام في ألاسكا . ولحسن الحظ أمكن تفريغ الكمية المتبقية من الناقلة والبالغة 42 مليون جالون في ناقلة أخرى . وبعد يومين من وقوع الحادث وضعت إجراءات لمكافحة التلوث الناتج , لكن تبين عدم جدواها أمام حجم النفط الذي تسرب إلى البحر . وقد حاولت بعض الفرق القيام بحماية الشواطئ إلا أن المعدات الكفيلة بذلك لم تكن متوافرة . وقد تسببت الرياح في تناثر الزيت المتسرب , وإن كانت مياه ألاسكا الباردة قد أعاقت تشتت وتطاير الأجزاء والمكونات الخفيفة من الزيت كما هي الحال في الكوارث المشابهة التي تحدث في البحار ذوات المياه الدافئة . ولهذا فإن بعض مكونات النفط السامة تغلغلت في مياه البحر . ومن المؤسف أنه لم تكن هناك خطط خاصة بمكافحة مثل هذا الحادث .
وقد اعتبر حادث "إكسون فالديز" هو الأسوأ من نوعه في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية , وبالنسبة للشركات والوكالات الاتحادية المسؤولة , اتضح أن هناك غموضاً حول من كان ينبغي أن يتولى قيادة عمليات مكافحة البقعة النفطية , وهو الأمر الذي أدى إلى إهدار الوقت سدىً وضياع الجهود بلا فائدة .
وبعد أن ترك النفط المتسرب من دون أية معالجة أو محاولة لإزالته من على سطح البحر, اختلط الزيت بالماء ليكوّن مزيجاً لزجاً عائماً ومستحلباً مميتاً بالنسبة للأحياء المائية تصعب السيطرة عليه , وقد ساعدت الرياح والتيارات المائية على نقل بقع كبيرة من هذا المزيج إلى المياه المفتوحة عبر المضائق ليصل التلوث إلى جزيرة "كودياك" والمناطق الواقعة إلى الجنوب منها .
*2 – 1 – 3: كارثة الناقلة "جيسيكا" 2001 :

*حدث التسرب عندما انفجرت أنبوبة في غرفة المحركات بالسفينة جيسيكا المسجلة في الإكوادور التي جنحت قبل ذلك بثلاثة أيام قرب عاصمة غالاباغوس الميناء الرئيسي للأرخبيل في أقصى شرق جزيرة سان كريستوبل .
الناقلة المنكوبة جيسيكا

وزادت البقعة النفطية سوءا في مطلع الأسبوع عندما تسرب 144 ألف غالون من حمولة الصهاريج التي تحمل 240 ألف غالون من الديزل والوقود الثقيل المستخدم في تشغيل الزوارق العاملة في الجزر إلى عرض البحر مما الحق أضرارا بالأسماك والبجع وأسود البحر. ولم يتضح بعد الأثر طويل المدى للتسرب النفطي بالرغم من أن مؤسسة محلية لحماية البيئة قالت إن العواقب قد تكون "غير قابلة للإصلاح". 
أعلنت الإكوادور حالة الطوارئ في جزر غالاباغوس بعد أسبوع حيث بدا واضحاً اتساع البقعة النفطية , وامتد التسرب صوب الجزء الغربي من الجزر، وبات يهدد أنواعا من الحيوانات البحرية والطيور النادرة في تلك الجزر.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن جزر غالاباغوس الواقعة على بعد ألف كيلومتر غربي ساحل الإكوادور في المحيط الهادي تضم مئات من الأنواع المحلية النادرة مثل الحيوان آكل العشب والسلاحف العملاقة.
وهي جزر مهمة ليس للمناظر الطبيعية الجميلة فقط ، وإنما لاحتوائها على أنواع نادرة من الحيوانات والنباتات التي عادت بفائدة لا تقدر بمال على الأبحاث العلمية منذ أكثر من قرن ونصف. 
*2 – 1 – 4: كارثة الناقلة "بريستيج" 2002 :
*ويأتـي ما حدث من تسرب كميات هائلة من النفط على مقربة من الساحل الشمالي الغربي لإسبانيا في 19 نوفمبر 2002 كحلقة مفزعة من حلقات مسلسل التسربات النفطية من الناقلات المتصدعة والغارقة.
حيث انشطرت ناقلة النفط اليونانية "بريستيج" إلى نصفين بسبب عاصفة شديدة غرقت على أثرها في المحيط الأطلسي حاملة 77 ألف طن من زيت الديزل إلى قاع المحيط ,مهددة بأضرار بالغة للحياة البرية والمصائد البحرية بعد تسرب البترول الذي تحمله الناقلة إلى السواحل الإسبانية ‏.‏ وقد تدفقت آلاف الأطنان النفطية من الناقلة بعد غرقها مما أدى إلى تلويث أكثر من 100 شاطئ و نفوق نحو‏ 250‏ طائراً من‏ 18‏ نوعاً , وإصابة الحياة البحرية في إسبانيا بخطر كبير،‏ إضافة إلى منع الصيد في مساحة تتجاوز ‏400‏ كيلو متر من السواحل‏. 
ويـهدد انتشار تسرب زيت الديزل الذي بلغ أكثر من 20 بقعة ذات لون بني وشكل دائري وكثافة كبيرة يبلغ قطر كل منها ما بين متر وأربعة أمتار , بانقراض مخزون الأسماك والمحار المهم للاقتصاد المحلي في منطقة واسعة قبالة سواحل إسبانيا إذ يعتمد فيها نحو ‏60%‏ من السكان على الصيد كمصدر رئيسي لرزقهم‏. فقد أدى هبوب الرياح والطقس السيئ إلى إفشال جهود السلطات الإسبانية الرامية إلى منع تقدم بقعة الزيت نحو الشواطئ واليابسة بإقليم جاليسيان، و رغم الجهود الضخمة المبذولة لتنظيف الطرق والمنشآت التي غطتها طبقة كثيفة من النفط فقد استغرقت عمليات التنظيف أكتر من ثلاث سنوات، ويتوقع أن لا تعود المنطقة إلى ما كانت عليه في السابق قبل مرور عشر سنوات على الأقل!
*2 – 1 – 5 : كارثة تصادم الناقلتين "جينمار كيستريل" و " تريجاتا " 2005 :
*حيث اصطدمت سفينتا شحن تحملان نفطاً قبالة السواحل الشمالية لمصر، مما أسفر عن تسرب آلاف البراميل من النفط الخام إلى مياه البحر المتوسط. وحدث الاصطدام في منطقة تبعد 14 ميلا بحريا عن ميناء دمياط بشمال مصر. حيث اتضح فيما بعد أن الحادث نجم عن الرياح الشديدة في المنطقة. 
ونتج عن ذلك تسرّب حوالي ألف طن من النفط من سفينة جينمار كيستريل التي تحمل علم جزر مارشال، في حين تسرب 500 طن من السفينة السنغافورية تريجاتا. 
*2 – 1 – 6 : كوارث ناقلات نفطية أخرى : * 
15 ديسمبر 1976 – خليج " بوزارد " حيث ارتطمت الناقلة " ارجو " بجزيرة ننتكوت وتسربت حمولتها من النفط والتي تقدر بحوالي 7.7 مليون جالون من الزيت الخام. 
 16 مارس 1978 – بالقرب من يورث شمال فرنسا حيث تحطمت الناقلة العملاقة "كاريز" محدثة بقعة قدرها 68 مليون جالون وكارثة بيئية إمتدت على مدى 100 ميل لتكون بذلك اكبر كارثة لناقلة نفطية في العالم . 
 3 يونيو 1979 – بخليج المكسيك حيث تسرب حوالي 6.2 مليون جالون من النفط . 
 19 ديسمبر 1989 – جزر الكناري لاس بلماس حيث انفجرت الباخرة الإيرانية "خرج 5 " مما نجم عنه تسرب 19 مليون جالون من النفط الخام وحدوث تلوث بالمحيط الأطلسي لمساحة قدرها 100 ميل مربع إمتدت لمسافة 100 ميل من لاس بلماس. 
 10 أغسطس 1993 بخليج "تامبا" حيث اصطدمت ثلاث سفن مع بعضها البعض وقدرت كمية النفط المتسرب بحوالي 266.000 جالون من زيت الوقود في مياه خليج " تامبا ". 
 8 سبتمبر 1994 – تم بناء خزان لاحتواء انفجار نفطي وبقعة زيت في نهر " كلفا " وقدرت إدارة الطاقة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حجم البقعة بحوالي 2 مليون برميل في حين قدرت السلطات الروسية المالكة للشركة أن حجم البقعة يقدر بحوالي 102 ألف برميل. 
 15 فبراير 1996 – بالقرب من سواحل "ولشن" حيث اصطدمت ناقلة عملاقة بميناء بلفورد هافن وتدفق نحو 70 ألف طن من الزيت الخام وتشكلت بقعة نفطية امتدت لنحو 25 ميلا . 
 12 ديسمبر 1999 – انشطرت الناقلة "ماليتز" قبالة السواحل الفرنسية بالأطلسي ونجم عن ذلك تدفق 3 ملايين جالون من النفط الثقيل في مياه البحر. 
 في أبريل 2001 ناقلة النفط "زينب" العراقية قرب سواحل إمارة دبي , وقد تسرب منها ما يقارب 1300 طن من النفط الخام .
 في سبتمبر 2001 غرقت الناقلة "جورجيوس" البنمية قرب السواحل الكويتية , وقد تسرب منها ما يقارب 1900 طن من النفط الخام .
 في أكتوبر 2002 غرقت الناقلة "كول" الفرنسية قرب السواحل اليمنية , وقد تسرب منها ما يقارب 350 ألف برميل من النفط الخام .
*2 – 2 : البترول المتسرب من أنابيب البترول البحرية أو الساحلية :
*قد يحدث تسرب للنفط نتيجة حدوث تآكل كيميائي في خطوط أنابيب النفط البحرية.
ففي سنة 1963م تسرّب النفط من خطوط أحد الأنابيب البحريـة التي كانت تنقـل النفط مـن إحدى الحقول إلى خليج السويس، وكانت إسرائيـل قد استنـزفت هذا الحقل أيام احتلالها لشبه جزيرة سيناء، فتكوّنت بقعة نفطية كبيرة نتيجة هذا التسرب فأخذت تعوم فوق مياه خليج السويس ثـم نقلتها الأمواج إلى الشواطئ المصرية المُطلّة على البحر الأحمر، وقـد أدى ذلك إلـى توقف الاصطياف والسياحة في هذه المنطقة، وماتت ملايين الأسماك والطيور والحيوانات الأخرى.
وفي 18 فبراير 2000 – بالقرب من ريو دي جانيرو انفجر أنبوب نفط مملوك لشركة بتروبراس الحكومية مما تسبب في حدوث تسرب لحوالي 343.200 جالون من النفط الثقيل في خليج جيونا بارا. 


*2 – 3 : عمليات التنقيب عن النفط في البحار :
*كما حدث على شواطئ كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة سنة 1969 م ، حيث تدفق الزيت بمعدل يومي قدره 20 ألف جالون، واستمر الحال على ذلك المنوال لمدة (12) يوماً فتكوّن بذلك بقعة زيت كبيرة قُدّر طولها ب‍ـ(800 ميل)، وذلك في مياه المحيط الهادي .
وقد أدى ذلك إلـى موت عـدد لا يحصى من طيور البحر والأسماك والدلافين والكائنات البحرية الكثيرة. وتسبب ذلك أيضاً بأمراض كثيرة للناس حيث أن الهواء ينقـل الوباء الناشئ مـن هذا التلوث إلى هنا وهناك. 
*2 - 4 : مصانع البتروكيماويات الموجودة على شواطئ البحار :*
كما إن من أسباب التلوث في البحار إلقاء مخلَّفات الصناعات البترولية فيمـا إذا كان مطلاً على ماء البحر أو النهر. حيث يحدث في بعض الأحيان أن تقوم بعض معامل التكرير أو محطات معالجة زيت البترول الخام التي تعمل بالقرب من شواطئ البحار بتصريف نفاياتها الملوثة بزيت البترول ومشتقاته إلـى المياه البحرية مباشرة مـن دون معالجة أو فصل لهذا الزيت.
*2 – 5 : مخلفات سفن الشحن والناقلات ومنصّات النفط :
*تنتشر منصات النفط في شتى أنحاء العالم، واقفة بثبات وسط البحار والمحيطات لاستغلال المكامن النفطية الموجودة في تلك المناطق رغم العقبات والصعوبات الكبيرة التي تواجهها. وحسب إحصاءات حديثة فإن عدد هذه المنصات يتراوح ما بين 6000 و 6500 منصة منتصبة في مناطق عدة، ويقع معظمها نحو 4000 في خليج المكسيك ونحو 950 في آسيا و 750 في الشرق الأوسط ونحو 640 في بحر الشمال وشمال شرقي المحيط الأطلسي.

وتسهم هذه المنصات في إمداد العالم بجزء كبير من حاجته من النفط، وقد تطورت تطورا كبيرا مع الزمن من حيث المواد المستخدمة في إنشائها وطرق تركيبها، وتجهيزاتها الفنية، والتقنيات المستخدمة في استخراج النفط وكيفية تعبئة الناقلات. لكن المشكلة التي تواجهها هذه المنصات هي كيفية التخلص منها بعد انتهاء عمرها الافتراضي أو توقف عملها لضعف المكمن أو عدم جدواه الاقتصادية أو لأسباب أخرى. وبرزت هذه المشكلة مع حملات شنها دعاة حماية البيئة على شركات النفط التي تحاول التخلص من هذه المنصات بدعوى أن التخلص منها في البحار والمحيطات يؤدي إلى تلوث كبير في هذه المناطق ويسبب كارثة خطرة على الأحياء والنباتات الموجودة فيها. 
إن منصات النفط تنتج حاليا نحو 25% من إنتاج النفط العالمي وهذا يعادل نحو 13 مليون برميل يوميا ويعمل في تصميم وإشادة وإدارة هذه المنصات نحو 200 ألف مستخدم وينفق على هذا المجهود نحو 25 مليار دولار سنويا مع تقديرات بنمو ذلك مستقبلا بنحو 20% سنويا. لكن هذه المنصات باتت تثير مشكلات جمة مع أنصار البيئة عند التخلص منها وابتدأ ذلك في منتصف التسعينات فالجدل الذي دار حول التخلص من المنصة النفطية العائمة في حوض (( برنت سبار)) لقّن قطاع النفط الغربي دروسا قاسية.
وكانت الحملة التي شنتها جماعات أنصار البيئة المعروفة باسم السلام الأخضر عام 1995 ضد شركة شل قد منعت الأخيرة من دفن النفايات الفولاذية التي تنجم عن تفكيك المنصة في أعماق البحار قبالة شواطئ الجزيرة (( شيتلاند)) وعمدت ((شل)) بدلا من ذلك إلى تقطيع المنصة إلى قطع صغيرة لاستخدامها في إنشاء رصيف بحري لعمليات الشحن في النرويج. 
ويعتبر هدم الإنشاءات أو إغراقها في القاع مقبولا فقط في حال كان طول عمود الماء فوق الأجزاء المتبقية منها 55 مترا على الأقل وكان ثبات هذه الأجزاء مضمونا وآمنا ويتحقق ذلك على سبيل المثال في ربع المنشآت البحرية الموجودة في بحر الشمال هذا إضافة إلى وجوب تثبيت جميع البيانات الخاصة بالأجزاء الغارقة في خرائط بحرية ووضع العلامات المميزة عند الضرورة وتكليف المالك بمراقبة حالة هذه المخلفات كما ينبغي أن تقوم المعاهد الوطنية للدول ذات الشواطئ على هذه البحار بفحص الخيار الذي أخذ به المالك واعتماده .
إن عملية إغراق مباني ظهر المنصة ومنشآتها التقنية في عرض البحر هي بالتأكيد اقل الوسائل كلفة لكنها ستؤدي عاجلا أم آجلا إلى تجمع كم كبير من المواد الضارة في نظام البيئة الحساس وفي حال تمت الأعمال بحذر ودراية فقد تكون كمية هذه النفايات في المياه قليلة نسبيا و بتراكيز منخفضة مع انه لا يمكن لأحد أن يضمن ألا تترك هذه النفايات على قلتها أثرا دائما في الحياة البحرية وإذا ما حدث ذلك فلا تتوافر الإمكانات اللازمة للتدخل لاحقا، خلافا لما هي الحال على اليابسة. أما البنى التحتية للمنصة فلا تسبب هذا القدر من المشكلات إذ لا ينفث الصلب أو الخرسانة المسلحة مواد ضارة. كما ينصح بناء على الأسباب المذكورة بترحيل المنشآت الفولاذية الواقعة في مجال الجرف القاري الأوروبي إلى اليابسة لإعادة تدويرها أما الهياكل الخرسانية التحتية ذات الأحجام الضخمة فليس لها حسنات بيئية واضحة . لهذا فإن بعض الحكومات مثل الحكومة الألمانية تتبنى استنادا إلى توصيات إدارة البيئة الاتحادية المواقف التالية في المفاوضات:
1. ينبغي تفكيك بنى ظهر المنصة وخطوط النقل والمنشآت التقنية والبنى الفولاذية تفكيكا كاملا ومعالجتها للخلاص منها على اليابسة . 
2. أما الهياكل الخرسانية التحتية للمنصات من الطراز الثقالي فينبغي الإبقاء عليها في مكانها أو اختيار الموقع المناسب لإغراقها في قاع البحر. 
3. يمكن للهياكل الخرسانية التحتية أن تخدم كشعاب صناعية في حالات استثنائية مبررة ، وفي مناطق محددة كخليج المكسيك حيث تصادف حالياً . 
4. ينبغي تنظيف جميع المكونات التي سيتم إغراقها في البحر وتخليصها ما أمكن من المواد الضارة وهذا ينطبق بشكل خاص على الخزانات الموجودة في الهياكل التحتية وخطوط النقل وغيرها من المرافق التقنية. 
5. لا بد من إعادة تأهيل موقع المنشأة البحرية بعد توقف العمل فيها وإعادته ما أمكن إلى حالته الطبيعية وينبغي ألا تسبب المكونات المتبقية إعاقة حركة السفن وعمليات الصيد أو تهديدها. 
6. يجب إقفال موقع الحفر المهجور بشكل لا تتسبب فيه حتى الزلازل بانسياب النفط أو الغاز الطبيعي منها وبشكل لا يؤثر في حركة السفن أو عمليات الصيد وبحيث لا يمكن إعادة فتحها إذا علقت بها مرساة أو شبكة صيد. 


*2 – 6 الهجوم على المنشآت و الناقلات النفطية أثناء العمليات الحربية :* : 
*2 – 6 – 1 كارثة التلوث النفطي في الخليج العربي : *
لقد لجأ النظام العراقي إلى ضخ كميات كبيرة من النفط في مياه الخليج العربي في أواخر شهر يناير 1991 م تراوحت بين 4 و 6 ملايين برميل . حيث قام بتفريغ النفط من المرافق البترولية التي كان يسيطر عليها في الخليج , وكان من بينها : خزانات النفط في ميناء الأحمدي الكويتي , والناقلات الراسية في الخليج العربي . وقد استهدف العراق من ذلك تحويل الخليج إلى بحيرة بترولية عائمة لإعاقة عمليات الإنزال البحري لقوات التحالف الدولي التي كانت متجمعة في المنطقة لتحرير الكويت , وكذلك استهدف هذا العمل شغل الرأي العام العالمي بكارثة بيئية تحول الأبصار عن جريمة الاحتلال التي قام بها ضد الكويت , بالإضافة إلى منع إمداد دول المنطقة – وبخاصة المملكة العربية السعودية – بالمياه العذبة حيث تعتمد هذه الدول على مياه البحر في توفير مياه الشرب والمياه اللازمة للزراعة والصناعة . وقد قدرت كمية النفط التي سرّبها العراق إلى مياه الخليج بنحو 4 إلى 5 ملايين برميل . وشكلت هذه الكمية بقعة زيت بلغ طولها نحو 130 كيلو متر وتراوح عرضها بين 5 و 25 كيلو متر .
وقد اعتبر كثير من الخبراء عملية تسريب النفط عمداً إلى مياه الخليج العربي إحدى أبرز جرائم العصر , لأنها جريمة تمتد آثارها إلى عدة أجيال قادمة , وخشي البعض من أن يتحوّل الخليج من جرّائها من بحرٍ حافل بأشكال متعددة ومتنوعة من الأحياء المائية إلى بحر ميت آخر .
وعلى الرغم من الطبيعة القاسية للخليج , إلا أنه يزدحم بمجموعة من الأحياء المائية التي لا تتوافر في أماكن أخرى كثيرة , وساعدت على ذلك عوامل متعددة مثل : الانحدار التدريجي لسواحله مما أدى إلى إيجاد مسطحات واسعة داخله وفي شواطئه . كما أن الأمواج ليست قوية بشكل يسهم في اقتلاع النباتات البحرية , وتعتمد معظم الأحياء المائية التي تعيش في الخليج العربي على المسطحات التي يقع معظمها في مكان البقعة النفطية , ففي هذه المسطحات تعيش أعداد هائلة من القواقع التي تتغذى على الطحالب . وتتغذى الأسماك الصغيرة على البلانكتونات وعلى النباتات المائية . كما تشكل مسطحات الأعشاب البحرية مرتعاً خصباً لنمو الجمبري الذي كانت الكويت وحدها تصدّر منه 5500 طن سنوياً . كما ويحتوي الخليج العربي على مجموعة نادرة من الأحياء البحرية المهددة بالانقراض مثل خروف البحر والسلحفاة الخضراء 
ونظراً لمساحة الخليج الصغيرة والمحدودة , فإن أي تسرب للبترول لأي سبب كان , من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تدهور خطير في بيئة الخليج البحرية , ومن ثم يهدد الثروة الحيوانية والنباتية فيه , بالإضافة إلى الأضرار التي تلحق بالإنسان .
كما تكمن خطورة التلوث النفطي لمياه الخليج في أن معظم دول الخليج – عدا العراق وإيران – تعتمد بشكل رئيسي على تحلية مياه الخليج العربي كمصدر رئيسي لمواردها المائية . كما أن المصانع المقامة على سواحل الخليج العربي تعتمد في تبريد أجهزتها على مياه الخليج . لذا فإن أي تلويث لهذه المياه بالنفط يؤثر بلا شك في قدرة محطات التحلية والتقطير وقدرة تشغيل المصانع .
ومما يزيد من أخطار هذه المجزرة البيئية أن الخليج بحيرة مغلقة ليست مفتوحة كالبحر الأبيض المتوسط . وهو يحتاج إلى فترة قد تصل إلى ست سنوات لكي يجدد مياهه , وهو أمر يعوق قدرة التيارات البحرية على تخفيف التلوث الناتج عن البقعة النفطية المتكونة فيه , ومن ثم يضاعف من المشاكل المترتبة على هذه البقعة .

*2 – 6 – 2 : كارثة التلوث النفطي في الشواطئ اللبنانية في حرب تموز 2006 : *
إن كارثة التلوث النفطي الذي يمتد على طول الشاطئ اللبناني من جراء العدوان الإسرائيلي على لبنان لا تقل بآثارها السلبية عن الكوارث الأخرى، فقد نتج هذا التلوث عن تسرب ما يقارب 10 آلاف طن من المحروقات النفطية الثقيلة إلى مياه البحر مع توقع تسرّب 15 ألف طن إضافي نتيجة القصف الإسرائيلي لمحطة توليد كهرباء "الجية" الواقعة على بعد 30 كم جنوب العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت يومي 13 و14 من شهر تموز الماضي , بشكل مباشر ما أدّى إلى اشتعال بعض خزانات الوقود وتسرّب المحروقات التي لم تشتعل بالإضافة إلى تسرّب بعض الديزل من البارجة الإسرائيلية التي تم استهدافها قبالة الشواطئ اللبنانية. 
ونتيجة لاتجاه الرياح من الجنوب الغربي نحو الشمال الشرقي وحركة التيارات البحرية، اتجه التسرّب النفطي شمالاً على امتداد 80 كلم تقريباً من الشواطئ العامة والخاصة الصخرية والرملية بما فيها المرافئ السياحية والتجارية ومرافئ الصيد من الدامور حتى طرابلس. طلبت وزارة البيئة مساعدة الحكومتين الكويتية والأردنية لمكافحة التلوث وكذلك مساعدة المركز الإقليمي لمنع ومكافحة التلوث البحري بالنفط العائد لخطة عمل المتوسط ضمن برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة.
إن العملية الشاملة لإزالة التسرّب النفطي ستكلف نحو 150 مليون دولار وكذلك عدة سنوات إذ إن النتائج الأوّلية السلبية لهذا التسرّب أظهرت ضرراً بالنظم البيئية البحرية، وضرراً على الصحة ناشئاً من الاحتكاك بهذا التلوث أو من ممارسة السباحة أو من تناول الأسماك المصطادة ضمنه. 

ويبدو القطاع السياحي الأكثر تأثيراً في هذه الحالات نظراً لتلوث الشواطئ العامة والخاصة بشكل كبير، وكذلك تعرض زوارق ومراكب الصيد ويخوت وقوارب السياح لهذا التأثير، والأثر المزمن لهذا التلوث سيشكل تراجعاً لمداخيل المؤسسات السياحية المقامة على الشواطئ، وكذلك تراجعاً لمداخيل الفئات المعتاشة على الصيد.
وقال مركز الطوارئ الخاص بالتلوث البحري في البحر الأبيض المتوسط ومقره مالطا والذي يقدم الاستشارة للحكومة اللبناينة " أن بعض الكميات من كرات الزفت الموجودة في الفيول قد وصلت إلى الشواطئ السورية الواقعة شمال الشواطئ اللبنانية. 
وأشار أحد اتحادات المنظمات البيئية أن التسرب النفطي من محطة كهرباء الجية "يمثل أسوء كارثة بيئية مرت على لبنان عبر التاريخ" .
وقالت منظمة الخط الأخضر المعنية بالبيئة أن بعض النفط قد استقر في قاع البحر مما يهدد المناطق التي تتكاثر فيها أسماك التونة. 
وذكرت أيضا أن النفط اللزج المتجمع على الشاطئ سيمنع فراخ السلاحف الخضراء من الوصول إلى مياه البحر عندما تفقس البيوض. 
وتعتبر السلاحف الخضراء والتي تفقس بيوضها في شهر تموز من الأنواع المهددة بالانقراض. 
كما وأشار برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة إلى أن هذا التسرب النفطي يشكل خطرا على بعض أصناف الحياة البرية في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وكما سيهدد مصدر معيشة العديد من السكان بعد انتهاء الأزمة الحالية.


*نرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن يشارك في التصويت عليه وفق الخيارات المحددة في التصويت أعلاه*


----------



## أسعد علبي (5 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثالث*

الفصل الثالث : الأضرار الناتجة عن تلوث المياه بزيت النفط :​
*3 – 1 - الآثار المترتبة على البيئة البحرية بشكل عام :*
سنستعرض هذه الآثار فيما يلي :
1) نظراً لأن كثافة النفط أقل من كثافة الماء فهو يطفو على سطحه مكوناً طبقة رقيقة عازلة بين الماء والهواء الجوي وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق مساحة كبيرة من سطح الماء ( اللتر الواحد من النفط المتسرب في البحر يغطي بانتشاره مساحة تزيد عن 4000متر مربع من المياه السطحية ) ومن المعروف أن النفط يدوم طويلاً في المياه ولا يتحلل إلا عن طريق أنواع معينة من البكتيريا وبالتالي تمنع هذه الطبقة التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فتمنع وصول الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون والضوء إلى الماء , مما يؤدي إلى توقف عملية التركيب الضوئي التي تقوم بها النباتات المائية . وكما هو معلوم فإن عملية التمثيل الضوئي ضرورية لتزويد مياه البحر بالأكسجين وتنقيته من ثاني أكسيد الكربون . ويتوقف انتشار النفط على المياه السطحية على عوامل عديدة منها طبيعة النفط والرياح السائدة , والأمواج والتيارات البحرية وقوتها , كما تتوقف مدة دوام النفط الذي يغطي الشواطئ على خصائصه التكوينية وطبيعة الشواطئ . 
2) تقوم البقعة النفطية بعزل حرارة الشمس ومنعها من الوصول إلى الأعماق , ويؤثر ذلك في الثروة المرجانية والإسفنج . وإذا ما دمّرت هذه الشعاب فإنه لن يتكوّن غيرها إلا بعد عشرات السنين , ومعروف أن هلاك الشعاب المرجانية يتبعه هلاك عدد كبير من الأحياء المائية التي تعيش فيها كالأسماك ونجمة البحر والجمبري وثعبان البحر .
3) يحتوي النفط على مواد تعرف باسم "النفتينات" وهي مركبات سامة تتسبب في قتل الأسماك الصغيرة والمحار واللافقاريات القاعية والرخويات والقشريات . وقد حسب العلماء أن مقدار 10 غرامات فقط من النفط في متر مكعب واحد من مياه البحر يكون كافياً لقتل بيض السمك الموجود في هذا المتر المكعب . ويتسبب وجود البقعة النفطية في قتل الأسماك الصغيرة بالدرجة الأولى , فالسمكة الصغيرة التي خرجت لتوها من البيضة تحتاج إلى رشفة من الهواء لكي تملأ كيسها الهوائي وحين تطفو إلى السطح تجد طبقة النفط فإذا أخذت جرعة ملوثة هلكت . وقد وجد أن قطرة النفط التي يبلغ قطرها 0.0001 ملم تعزل الماء عن أكسجين الهواء الجوي وتغيّر عملية التبخر . ولعل أكبر مأساة هي تلك التي تحدث نتيجة قتل البلانكتونات , فبدون هذه العوالق البحرية تستحيل الحياة في البحر , حيث تتغذى عليها غالبية الأسماك والحيوانات البحرية وهذه الأحياء تتكاثر بسرعة مذهلة , ويستطيع الكيلو غرام الواحد منها أن يتحوّل خلا 17 يوماً فقط إلى 150 مليون طن , وهكذا فإن قتل هذه الأحياء الدقيقة نتيجة التلوث النفطي يعني حرمان الأحياء البحرية من المصدر الأساسي لغذائها , وعلاوةً على ذلك فإن هذه البلانكتونات تقوم بدور رئيسي في توفير الأكسجين . وربما لا يعلم الكثيرون أن الكمية الرئيسية من أكسجين الهواء الجوي لا تولّدها الأشجار الضخمة وإنما تولّدها العوالق المائية النباتية الصغيرة جداً . 
4) ويحتوي النفط على مواد عطرية تمتصها الكائنات البحرية فتقتلها , حيث تؤثر هذه المواد على الأسماك والمحار ذي الصدفتين وبيض السمك . والتركيز الصغير جداً منها الذي يصل إلى 0.1 جزء في المليون يؤثر في القشريات والأحياء التي تعيش في قاع البحر .
5) يتسبب التلوث المزمن لمياه البحار بالنفط في عرقلة توالد الأسماك والقضاء على صغارها , حيث تتجمع الهيدروكربونات المكونة للنفط في الأنسجة الدهنية وأنسجة الكبد والبنكرياس وبعض أنسجة الأعصاب للأحياء البحرية , مما يؤدي إلى تسممها واضطراب وظائف أعضائها , وتنتقل هذه المواد السامة إلى الإنسان , وقد وجد أن بعض هذه المركبات يسبب "السّرطان" مثل "البنزوبايرين" .
6) من المعروف أن زيت البترول غير قابل للذوبان في الماء , غير أن جزءاً صغيراً منه يختلط بالماء ويكوّن مستحلباً Emulsion كالشوكولاته يعرف بمستحلب الزيت في الماء , حيث تعقّد أحياناً الأحوال البحرية والجوية عمليات التنظيف فيمتزج النفط الخام المتسرب بماء البحر متحولاً إلى مستحلب يحتوي نسبة ماء 10% كما حصل أثناء تسرب النفط الخام من الناقلة (أموكوكاديز ) فأصبح الماء أكثر لزوجة والتلوث أربعة أضعاف من حجم النفط الخام. فأثناء هيجان البحر تختلط بقعة الزيت بماءٍ تحتها ويتكون نوع جديد من المستحلبات تظهر على هيئة رغوة سميكة فوق بقعة الزيت يصعب التخلص منها وتغطي مساحات واسعة تصل مئات الكيلو مترات . ويختلط المستحلب بالماء الأكثر عمقاً ويركز الملوثات الأخرى كالمبيدات وبقايا المنظفات الصناعية والعناصر الثقيلة والمركبات الهيدروكربونية كما يقوم المستحلب بامتصاص بعض العناصر الثقيلة مثل ( الزئبق – الرصاص – الكادميوم ) من مياه البحر ويزداد تركيز هذه العناصر في المنطقة المحيطة فتزيد من الآثار السامة في المنطقة فيموت بعض الكائنات الحية وتهلك اليرقات والبويضات مما يؤدي إلى هلاك الحياة البحرية إما جوعاً أو تسمماً. 
7) إضافة إلى تلويث البقع النفطية لمياه البحر , فإن البقعة النفطية تؤثر تأثيراً خطيراً في التوازن الحراري للمياه وعملية التبخر . وتدل التجارب المعملية على أن أرق طبقة من النفط تقلل التبخر بنسبة 60 % . ومن المعروف أن البحار والمحيطات تؤمن نسبة 90 % من بخار الماء الموجود في الجو . وتتسبب البقعة النفطية في زيادة سخونة سطح المياه . ويؤثر هذا التلوث في نسبة الأكسجين الذائب في المياه حيث يقللها , وهذا يؤثر سلباً في سرعة نمو الأحياء المائية من نباتات وحيوانات , ومن ثم يؤدي إلى حدوث إختلال في التوازن البيئي البحري .
8) إن أكثر الأضرار أهميةً وخطورةً هو استهلاك الأكسجين الذائب في المياه والضروري لتنفس الكائنات البحرية . ويحدث استهلاك الأكسجين الذائب في المياه نتيجة عاملين :
• أولهما : استهلاك كميات كبيرة منه في أثناء قيام بكتريا التحلل بعملية تحليل النفط إلى مركباته الأولى , وفي هذا الصدد , فإن تحلل برميل واحد من النفط يؤدي إلى استهلاك الأكسجين المذاب في نحو 400000 برميل ماء .
• ثانيهما : تقليل قدرة التبادل الأكسجيني بين الماء والهواء نتيجة الطبقة الرقيقة السوداء التي يكوّنها النفط فوق سطح الماء , إذ تشكل هذه الطبقة عائقاً يحد من عملية تبادل الأكسجين لتصبح دون المعدّل بكثير .
9) تتسبب البقعة النفطية في تلويث الهواء أيضاً , من خلال تبخر الأجزاء الخفيفة المتطايرة الموجودة في النفط , ويتراوح معدل التبخر بين 10% و 75% من الوزن الإجمالي لبقعة النفط . تتصاعد الكثير من الأبخرة من بقع الزيت وتقوم التيارات الهوائية بدفع هذه الأبخرة بعيداً من الموضع الذي تلوث بالنفط إلى الأماكن السكنية على الشواطئ والمناطق الساحلية بواسطة الهواء الذي أصبح مشبعاً بها إلى درجة كبيرة وبتركيز عال فوق المقبول مما يؤثر على النظام البيئي البري والبحري . وتؤثر في هذا المعدل عوامل مختلفة , بعضها متعلق بخصائص النفط نفسه كالكثافة واللزوجة والضغط البخاري , والبعض الآخر يتعلق بعوامل طبيعية مثل درجة حرارة كل من الهواء ومياه البحر وحركة الموج وسرعة الرياح واتجاهات التيارات المائية . 
10) تعمل الرياح وحركة الأمواج على زيادة التلوث برفع أجزاء من بقعة الزيت نحو الشاطئ وتلوث الرمال وتحيلها إلى منطقة عديمة النفع . لذلك تكون الشواطئ المجاورة لخطوط نقل النفط مهددة بتسربات نفطية لأنها تقع تحت رحمة حركة الرياح والمد والجزر والأمواج التي يمكنها دفع البقع النفطية نحوها . 
11) قد يصحب تلوث المياه بزيت النفط نوع آخر من التلوث يشبه التلوث الكيميائي فبعد انتشار طبقة الزيت وبمرور الزمن تستطيع أشعة الشمس اختراقها ويتمكن أكسجين الهواء من الانتشار خلالها وبهذا التأثير يحدث تفاعل كيميائي ضوئي يشترك فيه كل من أشعة الشمس وأكسجين الهواء ويحفزه بعض الفلزات الثقيلة الموجودة في المستحلبات المتكونة من اختلاط الزيت بالماء وينتج عن هذا التفاعل تأكسد بعض السلاسل الهيدروكربونية التي يتكون منها زيت البترول وتحدث بعض التفاعلات لتعطي بعد مدة من الزمن أصنافاً جديدة من المواد الكيماوية مثل : ( الكحوليات _ الألدهيدات _ الكيتونات _ بعض المركبات الحلقية) وهي مواد لم تكن موجودة سابقا وتصبح في متناول كثير من الكائنات الحية لأنها تتصف بصغر حجم جزيئاتها وسهولة ذوبانها في الماء وتؤدي هذه المواد السامة إلى حدوث مزيد من الضرر بالبيئة البحرية وتكون سبباً في قتل الأسماك وغيرها من الكائنات الحية .
12) يؤدي نفوق المرجان إلى فقدان الشعاب المرجانية موائلها الطبيعية ولا تتجدد غالبية الكائنات الحية في نظامها الإيكولوجي وهذا يطيل مدة تأثير التلوث البحري بالتسربات النفطية سواء على الشواطئ أو في عرض البحر حتى لو اختفى النفط أو أزيل كما تتأئر الطيور البحرية ففي المحيط المتجمد الشمالي تتأثر البيئة بالتلوث النفطي أكثر من المناطق المعتدلة لبطء عمليات تحلل النفط في ظروف البرد والظلمة .
13) قد يمتد التلوث الناتج عن بقعة الزيت ليشمل قاع البحر فبعد انطلاق المواد الطيارة وتكون المستحلب تبقى الأجزاء الثقيلة غير القابلة للتطاير والذوبان طافية فوق الماء مدة ما وتتحول تدريجياً إلى كتل صغيرة سوداء تعرف باسم كرات القار التي تنتج بفعل أكسدة بقايا الزيت الثقيل مع أكسجين الهواء وبواسطة بعض العوامل الميكروبيولوجية الأخرى . وتحتوي كرات القار على المواد الهيدروكربونية والمركبات العضوية والمواد الإسفلتية , وتحمل تيارات الماء الكرات لتنشرها في كل مكان ويتحول بعضها بمرور الزمن إلى رواسب ثقيلة تنزل إلى قاع البحر ( نسبة الكرات السوداء في مياه البحر المتوسط 10 مليجرامات في المتر المربع وقد قدرت كمية هذه الكرات السوداء فوق سطح الأطلسي الشمالي حوالي /13864/ طن عام 1977 وزادت عام 1980إلى /18820/ طن ) . إن النظم الإيكولوجية الساحلية أكثر تعرضاَ للمخاطر لأن أثر التسرب النفطي أشد وطأة في الأماكن الساحلية التي تلتقي فيها المياه الساحلية باليابس . 
14) إن تلوث الأسماك يجعلها غير صالحة للاستخدام الآدمي فعلى سبيل المثال : وجد في عينة من الأسماك تم صيدها في خليج جاكرتا في إندونيسيا أن نسبة الرصاص فيها تزيد بمقدار 44% عن الحد المسموح به وأن الزئبق يزيد بنسبة 38% كما ورد في تقرير منظمة الصحة الدولية . من هنا نستنج الآثار المباشرة وغير المباشرة للتسريبات النفطية على الإنسان وفي طليعتها نقص البروتين الغذائي اللازم لتغذية أعداد السكان المتزايدة كما أن وصول التسريبات النفطية إلى الشواطئ يضر بالسياحة من خلال التشويه لمنظر البيئة إضافة إلى كون البحار والمحيطات مصدراً لمحطات التحلية في المناطق التي تعاني شحّاً في إمدادات المياه العذبة . فضلاً عن أن التربة الزراعية نفسها كثيراً ما تتأثر تأثراً بليغاً بالتلوث النفطي لا سبيل إلى إزالة آثاره وتداعياته وعواقبه إلا بعد زمن ومشقة ومحاولات مستمرة في سبيل ذلك .

*3 – 2 الآثار المترتبة على الأحياء البحرية :*: 
*3 – 2 – 1 تأثير التلوث النفطي على عملية الصيد والأسماك : *
من مظاهر تأثير التلوث النفطي انخفاض إنتاجية المصائد الذي يعزى إلى انخفاض في العمليات الحيوية كالنمو أو قد يعود إلى عزوف الناس عن شراء الأسماك خوفاً من أخطار التلوث، أو أن الصيادين أنفسهم يتوقفون عن الصيد في المناطق الملوثة خشية تلف معداتهم مما يزيد في النقص الغذائي، كما حدث في خليج تاروت السعودي عندما تسرب حوالي 100000 برميل من النفط إثر انفجار في أنابيب النفط سنة 1970 مما أدى إلى عدم تناول الأسماك لرداءة طعمها لفترة ستة أسابيع مما عرقل عمليات الصيد لفترة ثلاثة أشهر تقريباً. 


بالرغم من الكميات الكبيرة من النفط التي تدخل العمود المائي عند حدوث تسرب نفطي إلا أنه لا يوجد أية إشارة سابقة عن حدوث نفوق واسع بين الأسماك السطحية نتيجة النفط الخام الثقيل، كما أن الأسماك تختلف عن الطيور في كون جسمها مغطى بطبقة مخاطية لزجة لا يمكن للنفط الالتصاق بها. ولعل قدرة الأسماك على تحاشي المناطق الملوثة بالهجرة منها يؤدي إلى تقليل حالات النفوق. 
في حين أن بيض ويرقات العديد من الأسماك والتي تمثل العديد من الأنواع التجارية (كالسردين) الطافية على سطح البحر أو التي تقطن الطبقات العليا منه فإنها تكون معرضة لتأثير النفط المتسرب وستعاني من حالات النفوق الكبيرة كما يحدث عند اقترابها من مداخل محطات مصافي النفط .
*3 – 2 – 2 : تأثير التلوث النفطي على الهائمات النباتية والطحالب : *
تعتبر الهائمات النباتية (البلانكتونات) المسئول الأول عن تثبيت الطاقة في البيئة البحرية (بوساطة عملية التركيب الضوئي) وهذه الهائمات تتغذى عليها الحيوانات البحرية بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. وقد أظهرت الدراسات الحديثة قياس تراكيز النفط الخام اللازمة لحدوث حالات النفوق أو منع انقسام الخلايا على عدة أنواع من الهائمات النباتية ووجد بأن التركيز الذي يؤدي إلى النفوق يتراوح بين 0.0001 و 1 مليلتر/ لتر . أما تأثير التلوث النفطي عليها فهو أقل من الأحياء الأخرى بسبب قدرتها على استرجاع قابلية نموها بعد فترة من الزمن وإضافة فروع جديدة بالقرب من قواعد الفروع القديمة.

*3 – 2 – 3 : تأثير التلوث النفطي على الرّخويات : *
تعاني الرخويات (كالمحار) من حالات نفوق هائلة عند حدوث حالات تسرب للنفط ووصوله إلى منطقة الساحل , وحادث انسكاب زيت الديزل قرب شواطئ كاليفورنيا والذي أدى إلى قتل أعداد هائلة من المحار خير دليل على ذلك. كما لوحظ من الدراسات أن تراكيز النفط المؤثرة جداً على عملية الإخصاب تراوحت بين واحد إلى ألف جزء بالمليون، ولوحظ أيضاً انخفاض في قابلية وكفاءة هذه الأحياء البحرية على السباحة. 


*3 – 2 – 4 : تأثير التلوث النفطي على القشريات : *
إن مجموعة القشريات (كالروبيان والسرطان) ليس تحت تأثير مباشر مع الملوثات النفطية المتسربة كسابقتها (الحيوانات الرخوية والقشريات الثابتة غير المتحركة)، لأن هذه المجموعة لها القابلية على الحركة مما يجعلها أكثر قدرة على تحاشي التعرض للتراكيز العالية من النفط عدا صغارها ويرقاتها وبيضها التي لا تستطيع الفرار مما يؤدي إلى حالات نفوق كبيرة. 
*3 – 2 – 5 : تأثير التلوث النفطي على الأحياء البحرية الأخرى : *
تعتبر شوكيات الجلد وخيار البحر من أكثر الأحياء حساسية وتأثراً بالنفط المتسرب وأسباب التلوث الأخرى، إذ لوحظ اختفاؤها أو انقراضها من بيئات تعرضت لحوادث التلوث النفطي. وفي المنطقة البحرية لدول الخليج العربي حدثت حالات كثيرة جداً من النفوق في الأحياء البحرية أثناء فترة تشكيل بقعة زيت نوروز وبقعة النفط من الكويت وبصورة خاصة الحيوانات الفقارية التي تتنفس الهواء كالأفاعي والسلاحف والدلافين وقد وجد أن الكثير منها يصعد إلى الشاطئ لتموت هناك بعد إصابتها بضيق في التنفس وبالتهابات جلدية ونزف داخلي . 
*3 – 3 الآثار المترتبة على الطيور :*

تأتي الطيور البحرية في مقدمة الأحياء التي تتأثر مباشرة وسريعا بالبقع النفطية وحينما تحدث أية كارثة تلوث نفطي في أي بحر من البحار تحظى هذه الطيور بنصيب الأسد من الاهتمام الإعلامي ولعل كل من شاهد في التلفاز صور طائر ملوث بالنفط في عرض البحر أو على ساحله احتفظ في ذاكرته بمنظر مؤلم جدا، فالطائر لا يستطيع الطيران بعيدا عن معقل التلوث كما أنه لا يتمكن من الغوص في الماء هربا من البقعة النفطية التي تحاصره من كل اتجاه أما ريشة فيفقد خاصيته المضادة للماء. 
وحينئذ لا يمكن للطائر أن يصطاد غذاءه ، ويصبح جسمه باردا كالثلج ومن المعروف أن تراكم النفط على جسم الطائر يحرمه من القدرة على تكييف درجة حرارة جسمه الداخلية مما يعجل بموته إذا لم تتخذ التدابير العاجلة لإزالة النفط العالق ببدنة وريشة .
وفي العادة تحاول الطيور إزالة النفط العالق بريشها. وفي أثناء قيامها بذلك تبتلع كميات من الزيت تؤدي إلى تسممها. 
إن الأضرار التي تحيق بالطيور البحرية تعود بصفة رئيسية إلى الخصائص الفيزيائية للزيت الذي يطفو فوق سطح الماء، ولا تشكل سمية الهيدروكربونات النفطية شيئا , فإذا لوث الزيت ريش أحد الطيور اخترق الزيت ذلك الريش وحل محل الهواء المحبوس بين الجلد والريش وبذلك يحرم الطائر من الطبقة الهوائية التي كانت تسهم في تمكين الطائر من الطفو فوق الماء وفي الوقت نفسه تعمل كعازل حراري. 
وعندما يفقد الطائر هذه الطبقة الهوائية فان ريشه يصبح مشبعا بالماء وقد يغوص الطائر ويغرق وحتى لو لم يحدث ذلك فان الفقد في العزل الحراري يؤدي إلى استنزاف سريع للكميات الاحتياطية من الغذاء المخزن في جسم الطائر ويتبع ذلك حدوث حالة انخفاض في درجة حرارة الجسم وموت في الغالب .
والزيت الذي تبتلعه الطيور البحرية في أثناء محاولاتها إنقاذ نفسها وتخليص ريشها مما علق به يسبب (في بعض الأحيان) اضطرابات معوية وفشلا كلويا . ويؤدي ابتلاع كميات صغيرة من الزيت بواسطة الطيور في أثناء موسم التكاثر إلى تقليل وضع البيض، كما تنخفض نسبة البيض الذي تضعه أنثى الطائر وإذا انتقل الزيت من ريش الطيور الحاضنة إلى البيض فان الجنين يقتل. ويبدو أن التأثيرات غير مباشرة للتلوث النفطي على تكاثر الطيور البحرية لا تمثل شيئا بالمقارنة مع التأثيرات المباشرة التي سبق أن ذكرناها والتي تؤدي إلى موت الطيور البالغة .
وينبغي أن لا نستهن بطيور البحر ونقلل من شأنها في البيئة البحرية فهي جزء من نظام متزن إذا اختفت منه فقد هذا النظام اتزانه وبصفتها جزءاً من نظام الحياة في البيئة البحرية فقد شملها الدمار النفطي.
ويكفي أن نشير إلي أن انجلترا وحدها تنفق سنويا ما بين 50-250 ألف طائر كل عام بسبب التلوث الناجم من البقع النفطية. وفي العادة يكون من المستحيل إجراء إحصاءات دقيقة لأعداد الطيور النافقة من جراء التلوث البحري بالنفط والتقديرات الوحيدة التي تعتمد على إحصاء أعداد الطيور الملوثة بالزيت( سواء كانت نافقة أم مازالت حية) التي يتم العثور عليها على الشاطئ على الرغم من وجود نسبة غير معروفة من جثث الطيور التي حدث لها تلوث خارجي بالزيت بعد موتها بأسباب أخرى , وهناك عدد غير معروف من الطيور الملوثة بالزيت التي لا يمكن أن تصل مطلقا إلى الشاطئ ويعتمد وصول جثث الطيور النافقة إلى الشاطئ على سرعة الرياح واتجاهها وظروف البحر والمسافة بين الشاطئ وأسراب الطيور ودرجة سهولة اقتراب الملاحظين من الساحل, ومن المحتمل أن تكون أعداد الطيور الملوثة بالزيت التي تخرج إلى الشاطئ هي تقديرات أقل من الواقع بكثير!! . 
وبالتالي تعتبر هذه المجموعة (الطيور) من أكثر المجاميع البحرية تأثراً بالتلوث النفطي ، إذ لوحظ انقراض أنواع عديدة منها من البيئة التي تتعرض طويلاً لأخطار التلوث وخير مثال ما حصل على الشواطئ السعودية نتيجة حرب 1991 حيث نفق العديد من الطيور نتيجة بقعة الزيت التي امتدت على تلك السواحل . هذا وتعتبر مواطن الطيور وأعشاشها في الجزر المتناثرة (مثال جزيرة كبر في الكويت) والتي يغلف النفط شواطئها لفترات طويلة أكثر تضرراً من غيرها.
وأياً كانت أعداد الطيور التي تلاقي حتفها من التلوث النفطي فان السبب الرئيسي لنفوقها هو فقدها الطبقة الهوائية في ريشها وليس التسمم من الهيدروكربونات النفطية.
*3 – 4 الآثار المترتبة على مشاريع مياه الشرب* :
يعتبر النفط ومخلفاته من أصعب المشاكل التي تواجه القائمين على معامل التقطير والتحلية لمياه البحر وخاصةً في منطقة الخليج العربي , فضلاً عن البقع النفطية الناتجة من التسرب النفطي. وذلك نظراً لإمكانية تأثيرها على جودة المياه المنتجة للشرب وتغييرها لمذاق الماء المقطر , وإذا زادت نسبة التلوث فإنها تتلف معدّات محطة التحلية . والبديل في هذه الحالة هو سحب المياه من أعماق لم يصلها التلوث , أو تحلية مياه الآبار المالحة , أو إقامة خطوط أنابيب لنقل المياه . وكلها حلول مكلفة وتحتاج إلى وقت طويل. 
*3 – 5 الآثار المترتبة على الخدمات الملاحية وعلى جمال الشواطئ :*
يتسبب التلوث النفطي في شل حركة الملاحة بأنواعها مما يؤثر سلباً على اقتصاد المنطقة، فضلاً على أن وجود التلوث النفطي أو غيره يؤثر وبشكل سلبي على النواحي الجمالية للشواطئ ويحرم مرتادي الشواطئ من التمتع بالنواحي السياحية أو الترفيهية في تلك المناطق (وخير مثال على ذلك الشواطئ الكويتية والسعودية التي تأثرت نتيجة بقعة الزيت في عام 1991) .


*نرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن يشارك في التصويت عليه وفق الخيارات المحددة في التصويت أعلاه*


----------



## أسعد علبي (5 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الرابع*

*الفصل الرابع : معالجة وإزالة النفط المنسكب في المياه :*​ 
*4 – 1 مصير النفط المنسكب :*
عندما ينسكب النفط في البحر فإنه يتحطم , ثم يتبعثر ويتشتت في البيئة البحرية بمرور الوقت , يحدث هذا السلوك نتيجة عدد من العمليات الفيزيائية والكيميائية التي تغير من تركيب النفط المنسكب.
ولذلك فإنه عندما تحدث إنسكابات للنفط في الماء فإنه من الضروري احتواء الانسكاب بأسرع وقت ممكن من أجل تقليل الضرر عن الأحياء البحرية , والمصادر الطبيعية , وذلك بإتباع الطرق المختلفة المستخدمة في الإزالة .
*4 – 2 طرق إزالة النفط من البحار :*
إن حالات الانسكاب تختلف من موقع إلى آخر ضمن المياه , كما أن شروط الإزالة تتغير من منطقة إلى أخرى وأيضا مع مرور الوقت , وبالتالي لا نستطيع الاعتماد على- سبيل المثال – على نوع واحد من الحواجز أو نوع واحد من القواشط من اجل جمع ومحاصرة النفط المنسكب , لذلك توجد عدة خيارات وعدة طرق للإزالة .
*4 – 2 – 1 : الطرق الميكانيكية : وتشمل :*
1) إقامة الحواجز الطافية فوق سطح الماء باستخدام أجهزة خاصة مع الاستعانة بالجرافات والكانسات لحصر بقع الزيت العائمة ومنع انتشارها , فهي تساعد على زيادة سمك طبقة الزيت وتقلل المساحة التي تغطيها , وبذلك يمكن امتصاصه تدريجياً وشفطه بواسطة مضخات إلى خزانات على الشاطئ أو على ظهر السفن ثم إعادة فصل النفط من الماء. وهذه التقنية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً تتعرض أثناءه البقع النفطية لعوامل المناخ والتيارات البحرية حيث تتشتت وتتحطم بفعل الضوء مما يزيد صعوبة عملية المكافحة .
2) استعمال المواد الماصة التي تعرقل حركة البقعة النفطية جزئيا ًمثل الصوف الزجاجي والمايكا، وترش هذه المواد من قوارب صغيرة ، ثم يتم جمعها بوساطة شبكات دقيقة وتنقل جميعها إلى حيث يمكن التخلص منها إما حرقا ًفي أفران خاصة أو يتم استخلاص النفط الموجود فيها ويعاد استعمالها من جديد.
3) استعمال طريقة المص بواسطة أجهزة خاصة يمكنها فصل النفط عن الماء.
4) استعمال(القاشطات) : وهي أجهزة تقوم بقشط طبقة النفط السميكة الطافية فوق سطح الماء.
5) استخدام أجهزة الحزام الناقل التي تمرر حزاما ًمعدنيا ًعبر طبقة النفط اللزجة حيث يلتصق النفط بالحزام ويتم التخلص منه لاحقا ً.
*4 – 2 – 1 – 1: الحواجز الطافية : *

تستخدم الحواجز الطافية من أجل السيطرة على انتشار النفط , ولتخفيض إمكانية تلويثه للمناطق الشاطئية والمناطق الأخرى , بالإضافة إلى تركيز النفط في الطبقات السطحية لجعل عملية السحب أسهل ,كما أنها تقوم بما يلي:
1- محاصرة النفط لمنعه من الوصول إلى مناطق حساسة .
2- إحتواء بقع النفط من اجل تحسين عملية الإزالة بالقاشطات .
*4 – 2 – 1 – 1 – 1 : أنواع الحواجز الطافية : *
توجد عدة أنواع من الحواجز الطافية منها :
1- الحاجز الذي يكون على شكل سياج : حيث يحوي لوح خشبي ووسيلة طفو و هذا النوع فعال في المياه الهادئة وقليل الفعالية في المياه المضطربة ,لأنه يتأثر بحركة الأمواج والرياح التي يمكن أن تسبب التوائه.
2- الحاجز الدائري : الذي يحوي وسيلة تطويف دائرية وجزء سفلي مستمر على كامل المحيط الدائري , وهو فعال في المياه المضطربة , لكن تنظيفه أكثر صعوبة من الحاجز ذو السياج .
3- الحواجز المرنة القابلة للنفخ : التي تكون بأشكال عديدة وهي سهلة التنظيف و ذات فعالية جيدة في المياه المضطربة , لكنها غالية الثمن ويمكن إن تتعرض للثقب .
وعلى أي حال فإن كل أنواع حواجز الصد تتأثر بالشروط السائدة في البحار .
*4 – 2 – 1 – 1 – 2 : المكونات الرئيسية للحواجز الطافية : *
تصنع الحواجز الطافية بحجوم مختلفة وبعدة تصاميم لتلبي احتياجات البيئات المختلفة ,ولكن جميعها تتبع نفس المبدأ حيث تتكون من:
• آلية تعويم في القمة: تجعل الحاجز يطفو فوق الماء لاحتواء النفط ولمنع الأمواج من جرف النفط فوق الحاجز , حيث يمكن أن تكون :
- وحدة قابلة للطفو .
- وحدة قابلة للنفخ بشكل ذاتي (تجبر الهواء على الدخول فيها حتى يتم نفخ الحاجز) .
- وحدة قابلة للنفخ بشكل آلي حيث يتألف الحاجز من طبقتين تنفصلان عن بعضهما أثناء عملية النفخ . 
- كما يمكن أن تصنع وحدة الطفو من مادة ماصة . 
• امتداد نحو الأسفل : يمكن أن يحوي طبقة أو طبقتين من نسيج الحاجز , حيث تكون وظيفته منع تسرب النفط من أسفل الحاجز .
• جزء مرن ويتحمل الشد: وهو عبارة عن أداة دعم طولي مكونة من سلك أو سلسلة فولاذية تتصل بالجزء السفلي حيث تؤدي دور تقوية الحاجز لمقاومة الأمواج والرياح , كما يساعد على الحفاظ على استقرار الحاجز وإبقائه ثابتاً .
• جزء ثقلي في القاع: يمكن أن يقوم الجزء المرن بهذه الوظيفة في أغلب الأحيان , كما يمكن أن يكون عبارة عن وحدة مملوءة بالماء من اجل الاستقرار للحاجز. 



*4 – 2 – 1 – 1 – 3 : آلية تشغيل الحواجز الطافية : * 
الحاجز يمكن أَن يثبت أو يركب على الرصيف أَو الطوافة، أو يسحب وراء أو بجانب احد السفن . هذا الأمر ضروري من أجل حماية الحاجز من حركة المد و الجزر وكذلك الرياح الشديدة التي تزيد من حركة الأمواج . ومعظم الناس يفضلون أن يراقبوا الحاجز على مدار الساعة وذلك من أجل مراقبة الأجهزة وتعديلها.
 إن الأمواج القوية والرياح العاصفة تضعف من أداء الحاجز في حمل النفط . وبالتالي خسارة النفط ويحدث هذا عند احتكاك الماء والنفط حيث يشكلان قطرات نفط منفصلة عن الطبقة السطحية وتمر من تحت الحاجز و تدْعَى هذه العملية بالجر .
 إذا كانت التيارات أَو سرعة السحب اكبر من ثلاثة أرباع العقدة فقد يحدث الجر . حيث أن الرياح والأمواج يمكن أَن تجبرا النفط أن يخرج من أعلى قمة الألواح الحرة للحاجز ،الأمر الذي يسبّب انسكاب النفط المحجوز. 
 إن المشاكل الميكانيكية والربط الغير صحيح يمكن أَن يسببا أيضاً فشل لعمل الحاجز .
 إن أكثرالحواجز تؤدي أداءً حسناً في البحارِ ذات الأمواج الهادئة والطويلة , لأن الماء الهائج من المحتمل أن يساهم في فشل عمل الحاجز. كما أن زيادة طول الحاجز يمكن أن يساهم في زيادة فعالية الحاجز , لأنه كلما كبر طول الذراع فإن هذا يزيد من العزم وبالتالي يزداد تحمله للرياح والأمواج والتيارات المائية . إلا أن الحاجز الكبير أكثر عرضة للتسرب من الحاجز الصغير, لكن وبشكل عام الحاجز لا يعمل بشكل جيد إذا كان ارتفاع الموج أعلى من واحد متر أو سرعة الرياح أكبر من عقدة كاملة .

*4 – 2 – 1 – 2: القواشط : *• 

القاشطة هي أداة لسحب النفط المسكوب من سطح الماء .
• هناك عدة أشكال للقواشط منها ما يكون ذو محرك ذاتي ومنها ما يشغل من الشاطئ ومنها ما يشغل من سفينة .
• تعتمد كفاءة القواشط على : الأحوال الجوية السائدة من حيث شدة الرياح وارتفاع الأمواج ودرجة حرارة الماء . 
• على الرغم من وجود أنواع مختلفة من القواشط إلا أن جميعها يعتمد على الوزن النوعي والشد السطحي من أجل إزالة النفط العائم فوق سطح الماء ,فالنفط العائم أو المغمور والدهون تعلق بالقاشط في الماء أكثر من التصاق الماء نفسه بالقاشط , لذلك يكون شكل أداة القشط إما حزام أو بشكل طبلي أو قرصي حيث يقوم بالتقاط النفط والزيوت مع قليل من الماء ثم تزال هذه المواد العالقة بأداة القشط بواسطة تجهيزات تنظيف خاصة .
• قاشطات النفط أدوات فعالة و موثوقة وبسيطة تستخدم لإزالة النفط العائم والدهون و الهيدروكربونات الأخرى , وفي أغلب الأحيان يمكن للقاشطة أن تنجز عملية التنظيف المطلوبة لوحدها, كما وتعتبر القواشط من الوسائل ذات الفعالية العالية والاقتصادية .
• القواشط تكون بعدة أشكال منها:
 ما يكون طافي .
 ما يكون موجود على جانب سفينة .
 تكون محمولة من قبل رافعة .
 محمولة باليد .
*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 1 : تصنيف القواشط حسب مبدأ العمل : *

*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 1 – 1 : القواشط التي تعتمد على مبدأ الإلتصاق : *
مبدأ هذا النوع يعتمد على قدرة النفط على التمسك بمواد محددة مثل البولي بروبلين والألمنيوم , بالإضافة إلى مواد التصاق أخرى , والهدف منها هو جعل النفط يلتصق بها ثم تخرج من الماء ويتم إزالة النفط منها بطريقة معينة .
*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 1 – 2 : القواشط التي تعتمد على مبدأ الناقل الهوائي : *
تعتمد على إزالة النفط من الماء بواسطة معدات شفط تقوم بسحب النفط من سطح الماء , ولكنها تصلح لإزالة أنواع النفط الخفيف فقط , و لا تصلح لإزالة أنواع النفط اللزج وذلك بسبب الضياعات في أنبوب الامتصاص , حيث يتم فيها نقل النفط إلى خزان استقبال ومن ثم ينقل إلى اليابسة لتتم عملية المعالجة له .
حيث بإمكان أنبوب الامتصاص أن يمتص حتى النفط الصلب الذي بإمكانه الدخول من فتحات أنبوب الامتصاص , وتكون كمية الماء الممتصة مع النفط منخفضة في ظروف الماء الهادئة ومرتفعة في حالة الأمواج المرتفعة و ومن المفضل أن يكون الماء هادئ .

*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 1 – 3 : القواشط التي تعتمد على تشكيل دوامة : *
هذه القاشطات تعتمد على مبدأ عمل دوامة في المنطقة المركزية للقاشطة , وذلك باستخدام مضخة ذات قطر كبير حيث يتم سحب النفط الموجود على السطح إلى خزان استقبال ثم ينقل إلى اليابسة لتتم معالجته .و يفضل أن يكون مستوى الماء منخفض وشروط هادئة نسبياً .
*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 2 : أهم الأنواع التجارية الشائعة للقواشط : *
*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 2 – 1 : القاشطة "دلتا" "Delta" Skimmer : *
تمتاز هذه القواشط بمتانتها , وخفة وزنها , وكما أنها مثالية للاستخدام في الماء الضحل أو في المناطق الصعبة الوصول والمحصورة التي يكون فيها استعمال قواشط اكبر غير عملي .
ميزات هذا النوع من القواشط:
• صيانة قليلة : فهي لا تحوي أجزاء متحركة لذلك تكون أعطالها محددة وقليلة .
• بإمكانها العمل في مياه ضحلة , حيث تستطيع العمل في مياه بارتفاع 7 سم من الماء .
• نسبة الإزالة : القاشطة ذات السبع فتحات وعلى امتداد 180 درجة (كما هو واضح في الشكل أعلاه) , بإمكانها العمل على امتداد مساحات كبيرة وبإمكانها سحب أكثر من 30 طن من النفط في الساعة.
• مجال اللزوجة : الكاشطة دلتا بإمكانها إزالة تجمعات ثقيلة من النفط أو أي مواد ملوثة أخرى طافية .
• إمكانية الوصول : إن الشكل المستوي للقاشطة يمكنها من الوصول إلى المناطق الصعبة الوصول , مثل تحت الأرصفة وحول أرصفة الموانئ .
• القدرة أو الكفاءة: إن قدرة الإزالة للقاشطة دلتا هي إزالة حوالي 30 طن من النفط في الساعة , وهذا يعتمد على نوع المضخة وعلى درجة الحرارة .


*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 2 – 2: القاشطة "كومارا ميني" "Komara mini" Skimmer : *
• إن هذا النوع فعال جداً وخاصة من أجل إزالة التجمعات النفطية ومنتجات النفط الأخرى من سطح الماء .
• تضم ميزات جيدة عديدة :حيث أن معدل إزالة النفط أعلى من 7 متر مكعب في الساعة , ووزنها خفيف , وهي ذات بنية ثابتة ومستقرة , كما أنها ذات كفاءة عالية , ونسبة الماء لا تتجاوز 2% من الحجم الكلي .

*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 2 – 3: القاشطة "كومارا 20" "Komara20" Skimmer : *
إن هذه القاشطة هي أحد الأنواع المتطورة من القواشط , وهي ذات نجاح على مستوى عالمي واسع ,وتستخدم في المصبات والموانئ والأنهار والبحيرات . 
ميزات هذا النوع من القواشط:
• نسبة إزالة عالية للنفط , فالقاشطة بإمكانها إزالة حوالي 20طن في الساعة , وهذا يجعل هذه القاشطة من أفضل أنواع القاشطات من حيث الفاعلية بالنسبة لحجمها.
• وزنها منخفض ويمكن رفعها بسهولة من قبل شخصين فقط .
• تحتاج إلى صيانة قليلة جداً , فهي مصممة لتعمل بشكل متواصل , والأجزاء المتحركة فيها يمكن الوصول إليها بسهولة .
• محتوى مائي منخفض جداً , حيث لا تتجاوز نسبة الماء مع النفط 2% من الملوثات المسحوبة الكلية
• يمكنها العمل في المياه الضحلة .

*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 2 – 4: القاشطة "كومارا 40" "Komara40" Skimmer : *
وهي أكثر أنواع القاشطات تطوراً , وهي مثالية للاستخدام في المياه الساحلية والمفتوحة .
ميزات هذا النوع من القواشط:
• نسبة إزالة عالية للنفط , حيث يمكنها إزالة حوالي 40متر مكعب في الساعة . 
• صيانة أقل ما يمكن , حيث لا تحتاج إلى صيانة كثيرة
• نسبة الماء المزال منخفضة جداً لا تتجاوز 2% من الحجم الكلي المزال 
• يمكنها إزالة عدة أنواع من النفط تبعاً للزوجة . 


*4 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 2 – 5: القاشطة "فاسفلو" "Fasflo" Skimmer : *
تم تطوير هذه القاشطة كحل من أجل إزالة النفط من المياه المتدفقة السريعة , وهي قادرة على العمل في المياه البعيدة عن الشاطئ .
ميزات هذا النوع من القواشط:
• يمكنها إزالة أنواع مختلفة من النفط تبعاً للزوجتها .
• تحتاج إلى صيانة قليلة جداً .
• تمتاز بالمتانة .
• نسبة ماء منخفضة مع النفط المسحوب .

*4 – 2 – 2 : الطرق الكيميائية : *
تستعمل مواد كيميائية خاصة من شأنها تسهيل عملية تبديد البقع النفطية وكذلك تسهيل عملية التكسير أو التحلل البيولوجي الذي يتم بوساطة الأحياء الدقيقة المجهرية. 
حيث يتم رش أنواع معينة من المذيبات والمنظفات الصناعية والمساحيق عالية الكثافة أو بعض الرمال الناعمة على سطح البقع النفطية في البحار الملوثة للالتصاق بها لتحولها بعد تفتيتها إلى ما يشبه المستحلب , فينتشر في الماء ويذوب فيه , أو يتسرب إلى القاع نتيجة ارتفاع كثافته .
ويعتبر هذا علاجاً ظاهرياً للمشكلة , لأن هذه الطريقة تتطلب كميات كبيرة من المنظفات والمذيبات تساوي أحياناً كمية البترول المراد التخلص منه , وكذلك فإن استخدام القدر الكبير من المنظفات الصناعية يضيف الكثير من التلوث العام لمياه البحر والبيئة ولأن وصول المواد المستخدمة في التنظيف وجزئيات النفط بعد تفتيتها إلى قاع البحر يسبب إبادة الأسماك والديدان والقواقع الرمل التي تعيش فيها , وبذلك تعتبر هذه الطريقة زيادة في تعقيد مشكلة التلوث وليس حلاً نهائياً لها . 

*4 – 2 – 2 – 1: المواد الماصة Sorbents Materials : *
وهي المواد التي تتشرب السوائل ,ويمكن استعمالها لاستخلاص النفط من الماء وذلك بالاعتماد على خاصية الامتزاز لهذه المواد الماصة . حيث تمتلك هذه المواد مسامات تسمح للنفط بالتغلغل فيها ليتم جمعها ومعالجتها فيما بعد . 
تعتبر هذه المواد من المواد الهامة لمعالجة البقع النفطية حيث تستخدم في أغلب الأحيان لإزالة الآثار الأخيرة من البقع النفطية , أو تستخدم في المناطق التي لا يمكن أن تصل إليها المعدات الميكانيكية مثل القواشط , حيث تتم إضافة هذه المواد إلى المياه الملوثة فتقوم بامتصاص النفط , ثم تجري عملية جمع وإزالة لهذه المواد ليتم نقلها إلى أماكن المعالجة ليتم التخلص منها بشكل صحيح . وبعض هذه المواد يمكن تنظيفها من النفط العالق فيها ومن ثم إعادة استخدامها ثانية.
بعض خصائص المواد الماصة:
1- نسبة الامتصاص: يختلف معدل الامتصاص باختلاف نوع النفط , فالنفط الخفيف يمتص بسرعة اكبر من النفط الثقيل .
2- قدرة المادة الماصة على الاحتفاظ بالنفط : فوزن النفط الذي يتم امتصاصه يمكن أن يسبب للمادة الماصة تشويه وضعف في بنيتها , فعندما ترفع من الماء من الممكن أن يتحرر النفط الموجود في مساماتها ويعود إلى الماء ثانية . و أثناء عملية استعادة المادة الماصة نجد أن النفط الخفيف ذو اللزوجة المنخفضة يخرج من المسامات بسرعة أكبر من النفط الثقيل ذو اللزوجة المرتفعة .
3- سهولة الاستخدام : فالمواد الماصة يمكن أن تطبق بشكل يدوي أو ميكانيكي بوساطة قوارب خاصة لهذه العملية .
*4 – 2 – 2 – 1 – 1 : تصنيف المواد الماصة حسب طبيعتها : *
*4 – 2 – 2 – 1 – 1 – 1: المواد الطبيعية العضوية : *
 تتضمن هذه المواد : قش , نشارة خشب , ريش , وأي مواد أخرى لها القدرة على الامتصاص .
 تمتاز هذه المواد برخصها وتوفرها وقدرتها الجيدة على الامتصاص , حيث يمكن لهذه المواد أن تمتص ما يعادل من (3 إلى 15) مرة من وزنها نفط .
 كما ولها مساوئ , فبعضها يمتص الماء مع النفط فتصبح ثقيلة وبالتالي تغرق .
 معظم هذه المواد يكون مشتت (نشارة , قش.....) وبالتالي يصعب جمعها من الماء , ولا يمكن استخدامها أثناء حالات المياه المضطربة.
*4 – 2 – 2 – 1 – 1 – 2: المواد الطبيعية اللا عضوية : *
 من هذه المواد : الغضار , ألياف الزجاج , الصوف والرماد البركاني .
 بإمكان هذه المواد أن تمتص من (4 إلى 20) مرة من وزنها نفط , وكذلك هي رخيصة ومتوفرة.
 لها نفس مساوئ المواد الماصة العضوية.

*4 – 2 – 2 – 1 – 1 – 3: المواد الصناعية : *
 هي عبارة عن مواد صناعية مثل البلاستيك ,البولي إيتيلين ,البولي يوريثان , وألياف بلاستيكية .
 تمتاز هذه المواد بقدرتها العالية على الامتصاص , حيث تمتص حوالي 70 مرة من وزنها نفط .
 توجد أنواع , منها يمكن تنظيفها واستعمالها مرة ثانية وثالثة , وبعضها لا يمكن استعماله أكثر من مرة واحدة , ولذلك فهي تحتاج إلى عناية خاصة أثناء تخزينها بشكل مؤقت قبل التخلص منها في أماكن خاصة أيضاً .
*4 – 2 – 2 – 1 – 2 : أهم الأنواع التجارية الشائعة للمواد الماصة : *
*4 – 2 – 2 – 1 – 2 – 1: النوع STSG : *
 لهذه المادة قدرة عالية على الامتصاص حيث يمكنها أن تمتص (5كغ) من النفط لكل (1كغ) من المادة الماصة .
 لها سرعة عالية في الامتصاص حيث يمكنها أن تمتص طبقة من النفط الموجودة على سطح الماء بسماكة (3ملم) خلال عشرة دقائق .
 تمتاز بقدرتها على البقاء عائمة لمدة (100) يوم تقريباً .
 لها كثافة منخفضة تتراوح من (2 إلى 7) كغ / م3 .
 لها قدرة عالية على تحمل الحرارة تصل إلى (300 درجة ) لذلك فهي صالحة للاستعمال في الأماكن المشتعلة .
 مقاومة للحموض والقلويات .
 ذات كفاءة جيدة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة .
*4 – 2 – 2 – 2: المواد المشتتة Dispersing Materials : *
إن إزالة النفط المنسكب من سطح البحر في أحسن الأحوال هو عملية صعبة جداً , فأجهزة الإزالة الميكانيكية مثل القاشطات تعمل بفعالية عندما تكون طبقة النفط سميكة بشكل كافي , لكن مع الوقت فإن النفط سوف ينتشر وتصبح سماكة طبقة النفط أقل ويصعب إزالتها باستخدام المعدات الميكانيكية , حيث يؤدي استعمال المعدات الميكانيكية في هذه الحالة إلى سحب كميات كبيرة من الماء ونحصل على مستحلب من الماء والنفط يصعب فصله .
إن عملية التنظيف المناسبة في مثل هذه الحالة هي بالاستخدام الصحيح للمواد المشتتة , فاستعمال هذه المواد الكيميائية في بداية الانسكاب يكون ذو فعالية جيدة في تفريق النفط .غير أن استعمال هذه المواد في الإزالة يكون له عواقب ضارة على الحياة البحرية نتيجة لتأثير النفط المتحلل الناتج عن المعالجة .
وبعد سنوات طويلة من البحث والتطوير تم التوصل إلى مشتتات كيميائية ذات سمية منخفضة جداً وقابلة للتحلل والتفسخ . وكذلك تحسنت أجهزة الإضافة بدرجة عالية بحيث أصبح ضبط الكمية المضافة يتم بشكل دقيق , فالمادة المشتتة يجب أن تطبق على النفط وليس على الماء ,إذ أن تطبيقها على الماء يجعلها بدون فعالية , وبالتالي هدر للمادة الكيميائية .

إذاً يمكننا تعريف المادة المشتتة كالتالي :
هي مواد كيميائية تقوم بتفريق السوائل – كالنفط - وتحولها إلى قطرات صغيرة , وبالتالي يسهل تحللها وتفككها الطبيعي قبل وصولها إلى الشواطئ , وتتكون المادة المشتتة من مكونين :
الأول : جزيئات سطحية كارهة للماء .
الثاني: جزيئات مذيبة تعمل على تحطيم الجزيئات المرتبطة معها .
*4 – 2 – 2 – 2– 1 : كيف تعمل المشتتات ؟؟؟ : *
إن الجزيئات الموجودة في المشتت تسبب تكسير النفط إلى قطرات صغيرة جداً خلال عملية التمازج بتأثير حركة الأمواج والرياح , وبالتالي هذه القطرات الصغيرة تنتثر وتتوزع في الماء إلى عمق قد يصل إلى (3م) عن السطح , وتعمل الجزيئات السطحية للمشتت على منع القطرات من الاجتماع ثانية .
وكما هو معروف فإن المياه السطحية للبحر تحوي بكتريا ونسبة عالية من الأكسجين المنحل , وبالتالي تعمل البكتريا على تحطيم النفط وتفكيكه إلى عناصر غير ضارة . غير أن هذه العملية تسبب زيادة الاحتياج الأكسجيني , وبالتالي نقص في الأكسجين في المنطقة التي ينتشر فيها النفط , وهذا يكون ضاراً للحياة البحرية الموجودة في هذه المنطقة , وبالتالي يجب إجراء بعض الدراسات قبل استخدام المواد المشتتة .
هذا وتؤثر العوامل البيئية المحيطة من درجة الملوحة , ودرجة حرارة الماء , والشروط السائدة في البحر , على فعالية المشتتات , حيث أظهرت الدراسات بأن أكثر المشتتات تعمل بشكل أفضل في درجات الملوحة القريبة من درجة ملوحة البحر الطبيعي , كما أنها تعمل في الماء البارد بشكل أفضل من العمل في الماء الدافئ .
*4 – 2 – 2 – 2– 2 : كيف تتم إضافة المواد المشتتة ؟؟؟ : *
تتم عملية الإضافة للمواد المشتتة من خلال أجهزة خاصة محمولة على مراكب مخصصة لهذه العمليات , حيث تعتمد كمية المادة المشتتة المطبقة من أجهزة الإضافة على سماكة الطبقة النفطية وعلى سرعة القارب , حيث أن سماكة طبقة النفط التي يمكن معالجتها بالمشتتات تتراوح عادة من (50ميكرون إلى 0.25مم) .
هذا وتلجأ بعض البلدان لمعالجة البقع النفطية باستخدام المشتتات فقط , لأن الشروط القاسية والمتقلبة كثيراً في البحر تجعل الاحتواء الميكانيكي والتنظيف أمر صعب للغاية .


*نرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن يشارك في التصويت عليه وفق الخيارات المحددة في التصويت أعلاه*


----------



## أسعد علبي (5 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الخامس والأخير*

*4 – 2 – 2 – 3– 1 : التحلل الطبيعي للنفط : *
تتعرض المواد النفطية التي تجد طريقها إلى البيئة البحرية لما يسمى بالتقنية الذاتية. فبعد تبخر الأجزاء المتطايرة من النفط فإن الجزء المتبقي يتعرض لعمليات أكسدة مختلفة أهمها عملية الأكسدة البيولوجية التي تتم بواسطة الكائنات الحية الدقيقة التي تعيش في البيئة البحرية. وتتأثر عملية الأكسدة البيولوجية بعدة عوامل،من أهمها:
1. وفرة الكائنات الدقيقة التي يمكن أن تقوم بعملية التحلل البيولوجي في البيئة البحرية.
2. كمية الأوكسجين الذائب في الماء. فكلما ازدادت هذه الكمية ازداد بالتالي معدل التحلل البيولوجي للنفط .
3. درجة الحرارة المياه، فكلما كانت المياه دافئة كان ذلك أفضل لإتمام عملية التأكسد الحيوي .
4. الحالة الطبيعية للمواد النفطية في المياه، فكلما كان تركيز هذه المواد قليلا ًسهل تحللها بيولوجيا ً.
وتعد البكتيريا والفطريات من أهم الكائنات الدقيقة التي لها القدرة على أكسدة أو تحلل المواد النفطية. وهذه الكائنات الدقيقة واسعة الانتشار في التربة وفي البيئات المائية. وقد قام كثير من الباحثين بدراسة هذه الكائنات ودراسة قدرتها على القيام بعملية التحلل البيولوجي داخل المختبرات. 
وتستطيع البكتيريا المؤكسدة للمواد الهيدروكربونية الموجودة في النفط أن تهاجم قطرات الزيت في البقع النفطية، حيث تتكاثر أعدادها حول هذه القطرات، وتقوم البكتيريا بتحليل الغشاء الفاصل بين قطرات المواد الهيدروكربونية والماء, ولذلك فإنه كلما ازداد تحول المواد النفطية إلى قطرات دقيقة جدا ًفي مياه البحر , ازداد السطح المعرض لعملية التحلل البيولوجي . أما الكرات القطرانية أو الطبقات الإسفلتية التي تصل إلى السواحل أو إلى قاع البحر فإنه من الصعب تحللها بيولوجيا ً.
ويعد الأكسجين عاملا ًأساسيا ًفي عملية التحلل البيولوجي للمواد النفطية, وفي حال غياب هذا العنصر الهام فإن هذه العملية تكون غير مجدية، ولعل هذا ما يفسر لنا عدم تحلل كرات القار التي تهبط إلى قاع البحر.
وقد قام العلماء بالتعرف على نحو 200 مجموعة من الأحياء الدقيقة المجهرية التي تتغذى على مكونات البقع النفطية, وهي تضم إضافة للبكتيريا أنواعا ًمن الفطريات والخمائر، ويمكن تدجين هذه الأحياء في المختبرات العالمية تمهيدا ًلاستخدامها في معالجة البقع النفطية . وقد وجد بعض الباحثين أن عددا ًمن الأحياء المجهرية التي تستطيع تحليل المواد النفطية يمكنها في الوقت نفسه تحويل البقع النفطية إلى قطرات دقيقة جدا ً في الماء, ومن أمثلة هذه الأحياء الدقيقة البكتيريا التالية :
1- Pseudomonas.
2- Arthrobacteria.
3- Cornybacteria.
ـ وقد استخدمت بعض شركات البترول والمختبرات الكيميائية المتخصصة في فرنسا وغيرها هذه الأحياء المجهرية ـ على نطاق تجاري واسع ـ في معالجة البقع النفطية في البحار والمحيطات . ولكن تبقى لهذه الطريقة مساؤها أيضا ً, ومنها بطء فاعليتها في حالة الكوارث النفطية الكبيرة التي تغطي مساحات مائية واسعة . كما أن لهذه الأحياء آثار جانبية ضارة تتمثل في استهلاكها لكميات كبيرة من الأوكسجين في أثناء قيامها بعملية التحليل البيولوجي, وهو أمر يؤدي إلى اختناق الأحياء المائية الموجودة تحت البقع النفطية .

*4 – 2 – 2 – 3– 2 : استخدام العوامل الحيوية في تسريع التحلل الطبيعي للنفط : *
مما سبق , يمكننا أن نعرّف التحلل الحيوي بأنه عملية تحطم فيها الكائنات الحية المجهرية - مثل البكتريا , الفطور , الخمائر - المركبات المعقدة إلى مركبات بسيطة , من اجل الحصول على الغذاء والطاقة .
بينما تعرّف العوامل الحيوية بأنها مغذيات أو أنزيمات أو الكائنات الحية المجهرية التي تزيد من سرعة التحلل الطبيعي للنفط . 
فالنفط قابل للتحلل الحيوي الطبيعي ولكن بشكل بطيء , فقد تستغرق العملية أسابيع , أو شهور, أو سنوات , ومن المعلوم أن الإزالة السريعة للنفط من المياه تعتبر أمراً صعباً , لكنه مطلوب من أجل التقليل قدر الإمكان من الضرر البيئي المحتمل على مناطق حدوث الانسكاب .
لذلك تم العمل من أجل تسريع عملية التحلل البيولوجي للنفط , وقد تم التوصل إلى تقنيات تسرع من عملية التحلل البيولوجي من خلال إضافة مواد إلى البيئة البحرية مثل المحسنات أو البكتريا , الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تسريع عملية التحلل البيولوجي . وفي أغلب الأحيان يستعمل التحلل الحيوي بعد طرق الإزالة الميكانيكية للنفط .
وهناك طريقتان للمعالجة الحيوية للنفط هما:
*4 – 2 – 2 – 3 – 2 – 1: التنشيط الحيوي : *
في هذه الطريقة يتم إضافة مواد مغذية مثل الفوسفور أو النتروجين إلى البيئة الملوثة , من أجل تحفيز نمو الكائنات الحية المجهرية التي تقوم بعملية تحطيم النفط , حيث تتحكم كمية المواد المغذية المضافة بنمو الكائنات الحية عند إضافتها بكميات معينة فيزداد عدد الكائنات المجهرية بسرعة وبالتالي تزداد سرعة الانحلال الحيوي للنفط .
*4 – 2 – 2 – 3 – 2 – 2: الإكثار الحيوي : *
هو إضافة الكائنات الحية المجهرية إلى الأحياء المجهرية الموجودة أصلاً في الماء . وفي بعض الأحيان تضاف أنواع غير موجودة فعلاً . إن الغرض من ذلك هو زيادة أعداد وأنواع البكتريا التي تقوم بعملية تفكيك النفط . 
*4 – 2 – 3 : المعالجة من خلال الحرق في الموضع : *
 إن هذه الطريقة ليست صالحة في جميع الأحوال ولا يستحب استخدامها , لخطورتها على البيئة فهي تلوث الهواء وتسبب ضرراً بالغاً لكثير من الكائنات الحية . 
 يتضمن الحرق في الموضع للنفط عمليات الحرق المسيطر عليها . حيث تستعمل هذه الطريقة عندما ينسكب النفط على اليابسة و في الماء .
 كما يستعمل الحرق في الموضع مع عمليات الاستخلاص الميكانيكي للنفط من الماء , حيث يتم تجميع النفط في أماكن محددة بحيث يشكل طبقة سميكة بما فيه الكفاية للاحتراق ثم يتم الحرق .
 هذا وتوجد عدة عوامل تؤثر على القرارات لاستعمال الحرق في الموضع , من هذه العوامل :
1- درجة حرارة الماء .
2- اتجاه وسرعة الرياح .
3- سماكة البقعة النفطية .
4- كمية التلوث الجوي الذي سينتج عن العملية .

*4 – 2 – 3 – 1: التعليمات العامة التي يجب إتباعها عند إستخدام الحرق في الموضع : *
• سرعة الريح اقل من 23 ميل في الساعة .
• ارتفاع الأمواج اقل من 3 أقدام .
• سماكة البقعة الأصغري تتراوح من(2 إلى 3) ملم .
• الخسارة بالتبخر أقل من 30% .
• محتوى الماء في المستحلب أقل من 25% .
• إن عملية الحرق في الموضع يجب أن تتم على مسافة لا تقل عن 3 أميال عن المناطق السكنية .

*4 – 3 طرق تنظيف الشواطىء من النفط المنسكب :*
إن المناطق الشاطئية هي مصادر هامة واقتصادية , ولكن جمالها ونظافتها وبقاء الأنواع التي تعيش فيها يمكن أن يهدد عند حدوث انسكابات النفط . فالنفط قد ينسكب من السفن مباشرة إلى الممرات المائية ,وكذلك يمكن أن يصل من اليابسة ويلوث الشواطئ , هذه الحوادث يمكن أن تؤثر على كل من بيئات المحيطات والمياه العذبة . وعلى الرغم من الجهود التي تبذلها فرق المعالجة لاحتواء النفط المسكوب إلا أن بعضه يصل خطوط الشواطئ ويلوثها .
ومن أجل المحافظة على جمال هذه المناطق وسلامتها أصبحت عمليات إزالة بقع النفط من خطوط الشواطئ جزءاً مهماً من عمليات معالجة بقع النفط , فالمناطق الشاطئية تعتبر موطناً للحياة البحرية خلال كل أو جزء من السنة , فالسلاحف مثلاً تأتي إلى الشاطئ لتضع البيض في الرمال ,وكذلك أنواع عديدة من الطيور تبني أعشاشها على الرمل أو بين الصخور , بينما تجول أحياء أخرى الشاطئ بحثاً عن الطعام , كما أن المناطق الشاطئية تؤمن مناطق استجمام عام في كافة دول العالم .
بشكل عام : يوجد نوعين من العمليات التي يمكن إتباعها في تنظيف الشواطئ وهما العمليات الطبيعية , والطرق الفيزيائية , في التنظيف فكلا الطريقتين تهدفان إلى إزالة واحتواء النفط من المناطق الشاطئية . وفي بعض الأحيان تستخدم الطرق الفيزيائية لتحسين العمليات الطبيعية في إزالة النفط .
*4 – 3 – 1 : العمليات الطبيعية : *
وهي العمليات التي تؤدي إلى إزالة النفط من المحيط بشكل طبيعي وتشمل : التبخير , والأكسدة , والتحلل البيولوجي .
*4 – 3 – 1 – 1: التبخير : *
يحدث عندما تكون مكونات النفط السائلة قابلة للتبخير , حيث تتحول إلى بخار وتصعد إلى الجو , وبالتالي تتم إزالة المواد ذات الوزن الخفيف من النفط بعد 12 ساعة من حدوث الانسكاب , حيث من الممكن أن يتبخر 50% من المكونات الخفيفة الوزن . مع العلم أن معظم المواد الخفيفة تكون عالية السمية للكائنات الحية .
*4 – 3 – 1 – 2: الأكسدة : *
تحدث عندما يلامس الأكسجين المركبات الكيميائية في النفط , حيث تتم عملية الأكسدة لها فتتحول المركبات المعقدة إلى مركبات بسيطة تكون قادرة على الانحلال في الماء , وبالتالي أصبح من الممكن تشتتها وتحللها بسهولة .
*4 – 3 – 1 – 3: التحلل البيولوجي : *
يحدث عندما تصل البكتريا آكلة النفط الموجودة في الطبيعة إلى النفط حيث تقوم بتفكيكه من اجل الحصول على الطاقة والغذاء – كما شرحنا سابقاً بالضبط - .
*4 – 3 – 2 : الطرق الفيزيائية : *
إن هذه الطرق في التنظيف تتطلب وقت طويل وتتطلب أجهزة ومعدات كثيرة , بالإضافة إلى عدد غير قليل من العمال . ومن هذه الطرق نذكر:
*4 – 3 – 2 – 1: المسح بالمواد الماصة : *
في هذه الطريقة يتم استخدام مواد لها قدرة عالية على الامتصاص من أجل إزالة النفط عن الشواطئ الملوثة , حيث تصمم هذه المواد في أغلب الأحيان على شكل مربعات كبيرة مثل أوراق التنشيف . 
هذه المماسح تستخدم لمسح النفط عن الشواطئ وعن الصخور الملوثة بالنفط .
ولاستخدام هذه المواد في الإزالة عدة مزايا منها :
1 - يمكن استخدامها لتنظيف أي نوع من أنواع النفط المسكوب على الشواطئ .
2 - استعمال هذه المواد عموماً غير ضار بالشواطئ أو بالحياة الموجودة فيها .
3 - كما أنها لا تترك خلفها أي مواد تحتاج إلى تنظيف .
4 - كما أن بعضاً منها يمكن استعماله لأكثر من مرة .
غير أن تنظيف الشواطئ بالمواد الماصة يتطلب استعمال كميات كبيرة من المواد الماصة وعدد من الأشخاص الذين ينبغي أن يلبسو لباس واقي (كما هو واضح بالشكل) من اجل الحماية من التماس المباشر مع النفط وهذه الثياب يتم التخلص منها بعد الانتهاء من التنظيف , وبالتالي هذا يسهم في ارتفاع كلفة هذه الطريقة .
*4 – 3 – 2 – 2: الغسيل تحت الضغط : *
يتضمن الغسيل تحت الضغط شطف الشواطئ الملوثة بالنفط , وكذلك الصخور باستعمال الخراطيم التي تزود بماء مضغوط أو غير مضغوط , وبماء ساخن أو بارد .
تنفذ عملية الغسيل فيجري النفط ليتم جمعه في خنادق بلاستيكية ثم نقله من المعالجة النهائية .
في الشواطئ البحرية يكون الغسيل بالماء المضغوط غير صالح لأنه يسبب دخول النفط في المياه وكذلك يسبب قتل الأحياء الموجودة في الشاطئ , بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن الضغط المرتفع للماء يسبب تآكل الصخور وترسيب الطمي على الأحياء الموجودة في الشاطئ مثل الطحالب والبكتريا ...... وتعتبر عملية الغسيل تحت الضغط من العمليات التي تمتاز بسهولة التنفيذ وتحتاج إلى عدد من العمال لانجازها .
*4 – 3 – 2 – 3: الجمع والإزالة : *
عندما يتسرب النفط ليصبح تحت الرمال وبين الصخور الموجودة على الشاطئ يصبح أمر تنظيفه صعب جداً , فإذا انتشر النفط في الرمال على مسافة صغيرة فإن حرث وتقليب الرمال يمكن أن يزيدا من تبخر النفط نتيجة تعرضه للهواء والشمس . أما إذا تغلغل النفط في الرمال لمسافات تصل إلى عدة بوصات عندها يمكن جلب بلدوزرات لإزالة الطبقات العليا وتجميعها من اجل معالجتها (كما يوضح الشكل).
هذه الطريقة أيضا بسيطة لكنها تسبب تخريب للشكل الطبيعي للشواطئ وإلحاق الضرر بالنباتات والحيوانات التي تعيش في هذه الرمال .

*الفصل الخامس : خاتمة ومقترحات :*​ 
في نهاية المطاف يمكن استخلاص عدة توصيات من خلال البحث المقدم ، لعل فيها الفائدة لمن أراد معالجة مثل هذه الموضوعات من شتى جوانبه ، وهي كما يلي:
*1. حث جميع الدول على المشاركة والانضمام في أي تجمع يهدف إلى حماية البيئة وعدم التواني في ذلك ، والتصديق على الاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية التي تصب في مصلحة البيئة. بما في ذلك البيئة البحرية .*
*2. مناشدة الدول بسن القوانين والتشريعات الداخلية المتسمة بالصرامة في ملاحقة ملوثي البيئة وعدم التراخي في توقيع العقوبات عليهم ، وملء الفراغ التشريعي في بعض البلدان النامية.*
*3. ضرورة الحصول على تصاريح خاصة لإلقاء النفايات النفطية مع وجوب إعلام برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة بكافة هذه الأذونات , وقد أدى التطور التكنولوجي الذي واكب صناعة النفط إلى بروز طرق حديثة لمعالجة مخلفات الحفر البري وخاصة الوحل , وذلك بجمع المخلفات ومزجها بمواد تعمل على تثبيتها كيميائياً وفيزيائياً مما يقلل من آثارها. *
*4. التشدد في مراقبة السفن التي تزور الموانئ كما اقترحت المفوضية الأوربية , والتعامل بقسوة مع السفن التي لا تستوفي مقاييس السلامة , وتعتزم المفوضية منع السفن التي يزيد عمرها عن15 سنة من دخول موانئ بلدان الاتحاد الأوربي إذا احتجزت أكثر من مرتين في سنتين متتاليتين , كما وتخطط المفوضية لنشر لائحة سوداء بهذه السفن كل ستة أشهر , واستنكرت الاستعمال الواسع للأعلام الأجنبية على ناقلات النفط التي تستأجرها شركات أوربية لأسباب ضريبية. *
*5. العمل الجاد والفوري على تطبيق كافة الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بتلوث البيئة البحرية , بما في ذلك بروتوكول مكافحة التلوث بالنفط .*
*6. توجيه الإعلام ووسائله الفعالة إلى نشر الوعي البيئي ، وتكثيف برامجه الداعية للمحافظة عليها ، وإطلاع الأفراد على مخاطر التلوث النفطي ، وكذلك زيادة النشرات و والبحوث والدوريات المتخصصة في هذا المجال , والتي تحمل طابع التوجيه والإرشاد للتعامل مع البيئة البحرية ، لإخراج جيل مشبع بالتربية البيئية وداعياً لها.*
*7. ضرورة إتباع آلية أفضل لتبادل المعلومات بين الدول والمنظمات الدولية الحكومية منها وغير الحكومية بشأن المشاكل البيئية , تتصف بالسرعة والدقة وبعيدة عن الجوانب الإجرائية والشكلية ، وذلك للانتفاع بها واستخدامها في مواجهة أي خطر يهدد البيئة بشكل عام والبيئة البحرية بشكل خاص .*
*8. لابد أن يتدخل القانون ويفعّل بالتطبيق على المتسببين في أخطر ما يلوث البيئة البحرية من كوارث نتيجة الحروب والنزاعات المسلحة ، أو حتى المناورات والتدريبات العسكرية التي تستغل الطبيعة أسوأ استغلال وعدم التساهل في ملاحقة من يهدد بيئة الإنسان الآمن.*
*9. وأخيراً يجب أن يتغير اعتقادنا بأن مياه البحار والمحيطات هي سلة المهملات الطبيعية التي يمكن أن نلقي فيها بكل أنواع المخلفات خصوصاً بزيت النفط الذي يحوي الكثير من المركبات العضوية , والتي يختلف أثرها من حالة إلى أخرى وتتجمع هذه المواد و الهيدروكربونات في بعض الأنسجة الحية مثل الأنسجة الدهنية وأنسجة الكبد والبنكرياس وبعض أنسجة الأعصاب فالمسؤولية خاصة وعامة فعلى كل فرد أن يعي دوره وعلى الحكومات أن تعي مسؤولياتها . *





*تم بعون الله تعالى*​ 
*نرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن يشارك في التصويت عليه وفق الخيارات المحددة في التصويت أعلاه*​


----------



## أسعد علبي (5 مايو 2007)

*ملاحظة هامة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*لقد قمت بوضع حلقة البحث في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية , لأنه أقرب قسم إلى الهندسة البيئية ونظراً لعدم وجود قسم للهندسة البيئية في الموقع وللأسف . أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت الفائدة العلمية المرجوة من خلال مشاركتي هذه.........*

*وأرجو من إدارة المنتدى أن أجد لاحقاً قسم يهتم بالهندسة البيئية لأنها هندسة العصر والمستقبل القادم ... وشكراً*


----------



## رفعت حجاج (7 مايو 2007)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أسعد علبي (8 مايو 2007)

:12: *شكر خاص للزميل الغالي : صبحي دبليز على جهوده معنا لإظهار حلقة البحث بهذه الصورة​*:12:


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جغرافية (25 مايو 2007)

جزا الله الف خير


----------



## جغرافية (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الطيب تلودي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
ووفقكم الله


----------



## samigelan (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررجداً على جهودك يااخ اسعد اتمنالك التوفيق واؤكد على ضرورة الاهتمام بالهندسة البيئية


----------



## samigelan (7 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من القائمين على المنتدى انهم يضيفون قسم الهندسة البيئية مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## jblhmd (23 مايو 2010)

الموضوع قيم ويشكر الناشر لافادة الاخرين بهذه المعلومات 000وليصبح 000وعلم ينتفع به 000مشكوريننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## ميزو تاكر (6 مارس 2011)

*ميزو*

انا ابحث عن الة تعتمد في مبدأها على الهواء المضغوط كخطوط سير الإنتاج وارجو المساعدة:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## فيروزيه (22 مارس 2011)

مساء الخير وشكرا على المضوع الاكثر من رائع لدي طلب ارجو وضع المراجع اللتي استخدمت في هذا البحث ومشكورين مره اخرى علي الطرح الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الموضوع المفيد وتم التثبيت .......


----------



## aboahmad3 (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولدي بعض الأسئلة اتمنى من الباحثين الأجابة عليها اتماماً للفائدة ولكم الشكر الجزيل 
1- تم من خلال البحث توضيح اثار النفط الطافي وكيفية التخلص منه ولكم الشكر حيث وضحتم بما فية الكفاية ولكن ماذا عن النفط الممتزج مع الماء والحقيقه هذا هو التلوث الحقيقي لان النفط الطافي أو الذي يكون طبقه على سطح الماء هذا يقال عليه نفط منسكب اما أذا أمتزج مع الماء فقد أصبح ملوث وهنا السؤال 
2- كيفية التخلص من النفط الممتزج بألماء 
3- ما هي الوسائل المتبعة لقياس مقدار التلوث بالنفط اي لو أخدت عينه من الماء كيف احسب مقدار النفط الممتزج معها أتمنى أن أحصل على طريقة عمل لذلك مع الحسابات الدقيقة
واخيراً اكرر شكري وتقديري لهذا المجهود القيم


----------



## raedroro (31 يوليو 2011)

ميغسي أوي خيتي


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الف خير ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك 
رائع


----------



## صالح سعيدان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جوزيت خيرا" على الجهد الرائع


----------



## طالبة بكلوريوس (29 يناير 2012)

*ماشاء الله
البحث رائع 
جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## mehdi09 (30 يناير 2012)

جزا الله الف خير


----------



## صالح الكناني (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## رابح رغم الخسارة (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا البحث
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## obada abu kenan (30 مارس 2013)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
جهد مميز و بحث متميز


----------



## dawoudadel (26 يونيو 2013)

اليزاااا قال:


> مشكور كثيرااااااا


ممكن لو سمحتم سؤال؟ ماهي نسب مشتقات البترول؟وهل تتغير وتتأثر بمدي تطور المعامل؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد محمد علام (1 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ولكن انا عاوز عن النفط مش تلويثه ياريت تفيدوني


----------



## محمد الكدور (1 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااا جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات .......


----------



## مهندس حسين موسى (23 فبراير 2015)

شكر دكتورة لكن أرجو ان تزيد أعلمي بالمزيد عن التلوث الذي يسببه مخلفات الهيدروكبرونات في الجو مثل كبريتيد الهيدروجين والميثان واول اكسيد الكربون


----------



## azerdab (7 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ركاد حميدي (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك اللع عنا كل الخير .... أكثر من رائع ... مجهود عظيم


----------



## ابو روفيدا (26 أبريل 2015)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 


بعد اطلاعي على الموضوع استوقفتني هذه الجمل 

من المعروف أن زيت البترول غير قابل للذوبان في الماء , غير أن جزءاً صغيراً منه يختلط بالماء ويكوّن مستحلباً Emulsion كالشوكولاته يعرف بمستحلب الزيت في الماء , حيث تعقّد أحياناً الأحوال البحرية والجوية عمليات التنظيف فيمتزج النفط الخام المتسرب بماء البحر متحولاً إلى مستحلب يحتوي نسبة ماء 10% كما حصل أثناء تسرب النفط الخام من الناقلة (أموكوكاديز ) فأصبح الماء أكثر لزوجة والتلوث أربعة أضعاف من حجم النفط الخام. فأثناء هيجان البحر تختلط بقعة الزيت بماءٍ تحتها ويتكون نوع جديد من المستحلبات تظهر على هيئة رغوة سميكة فوق بقعة الزيت يصعب التخلص منها وتغطي مساحات واسعة تصل مئات الكيلو مترات . ويختلط المستحلب بالماء الأكثر عمقاً ويركز الملوثات الأخرى كالمبيدات وبقايا المنظفات الصناعية والعناصر الثقيلة والمركبات الهيدروكربونية كما يقوم المستحلب بامتصاص بعض العناصر الثقيلة مثل ( الزئبق – الرصاص – الكادميوم ) من مياه البحر ويزداد تركيز هذه العناصر في المنطقة المحيطة فتزيد من الآثار السامة في المنطقة فيموت بعض الكائنات الحية وتهلك اليرقات والبويضات مما يؤدي إلى هلاك الحياة البحرية إما جوعاً أو تسمماً. 

كيف زيت البترول غير قابل للزوبان في الماء لو بالامكان توضيح ماهو زيت البترول وكيف لايذوب في الماء ولكن جزء صغير منه يختلط بالماء اتمنى الافاده

في هذه النقطة ثم يعاود الحديث ويقول 

حيث تعقّد أحياناً الأحوال البحرية والجوية عمليات التنظيف فيمتزج النفط الخام المتسرب بماء البحر متحولاً إلى مستحلب يحتوي نسبة ماء 10% هنا تم 

استخدام كلمة النفط طيب ماهو الفرق بين زيت البترول والنفط .

وثالث نقطة .

فأثناء هيجان البحر تختلط بقعة الزيت بماءٍ تحتها ويتكون نوع جديد من المستحلبات تظهر على هيئة رغوة سميكة فوق بقعة الزيت يصعب التخلص منها ويعاود الحديث ويقول ويختلط المستحلب بالماء الأكثر عمقاً

كيف في اول مرة يتفاعل مع الماء ويشكل مستحلب على شكل رغوة تستقر فوق بقعة الزيت اذا الزيت اصبح وسط عازل بين الماء وبين المستحلب 

الحين كيف برجع بختلط المستحلب مع الماء الاكثر عمقا الامور ماهي واضحة لو امكن من اهل الخبره اللي قاموا بدراسة هذا البحث ان يفيدونا في هذه

النقاط ولكم الشكر على الافاده


والله الموفق


----------

